# Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

						Vor einiger Zeit sorgte ein Gerichtsurteil für Aufmerksamkeit, nach dem die Grünen-Bundestagsabgeordnete Renate Künast beleidigende Äußerungen in sozialen Netzwerken dulden muss. Nun konnte Künast einen Teilerfolg erzielen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ob ich die gute Frau als kompetent bezeichnen würde sei mal dahin gestellt.

In diesem Fall hat sie aber absolut recht. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich eine Person öffentlichen Interesses jede Art von Beleidigung gefallen lassen muss. Ich selbst schreibe über das Internet niemandem etwas, das ich ihm nicht auch offen ins Gesicht sagen würde. Da vielen so ein moralischer Kompass leider fehlt braucht es eben den Gesetzgeber, dafür ist er schliesslich da.


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ja, man sollte schon korrekt zitieren.
Dann zusammenfassen/Vereinfachen.

Mann ist ja nicht die Staats-Presse.

Und:
Passende ÜBERSCHRIFTEN verwenden. 

Paedophile bei den Gruenen: Renate Kuenast geraet in Erklaerungsnot - WELT



> *Während eine grüne Abgeordnete über häusliche Gewalt spricht, stellt ein CDU-Abgeordneter die Zwischenfrage, wie die Rednerin zu einem Beschluss der Grünen in Nordrhein-Westfalen stehe, die Strafandrohung wegen sexueller Handlungen an Kindern solle aufgehoben werden. Doch statt der Rednerin ruft, laut Protokoll, Renate Künast dazwischen: „Komma, wenn keine Gewalt im Spiel ist!“* Klingt das nicht, als wäre Sex mit Kindern ohne Gewalt okay?
> Ein Missverständnis, meint Künast. In der Debatte sei es gar nicht um Sex, sondern um Gewalt an Kindern gegangen. Sie habe nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass der CDU-Vorwurf ins Leere ging. Allerdings sieht sie den damaligen Diskurs heute kritisch – und ihre Rolle dabei: „Wir haben damals rechtsphilosophisch die Abschaffung des Strafrechts diskutiert. Zu spät haben wir ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, dass es absolut schützenswerte Personen gibt, für die diese Debatte unmöglich ist.“





> In diesem als Jugendeinrichtung getarnten Missbrauchsraum hatten zwei grüne pädophile Parteimitglieder sich an Heranwachsenden und Kindern über Jahre vergangen.


Gruene : Der paedophile Irrsinn der fruehen Jahre - WELT



> *Sexuelle Revolution im Kinderzimmer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Was heute für Empörung sorgen würde, hielten viele Pädagogen damals offenbar für einen fortschrittlichen Standpunkt. Die sexuelle Revolution sollte endlich auch das Kinderzimmer erreichen – ob die Kleinen wollten oder nicht.





> Weil ihm die pädophilen Konvolute nach einiger Zeit doch „ziemlich an die Nieren“ gingen, empfahl Walter seiner wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiterin Katharina Trittel vor Kurzem, doch mal nach Gegenpositionen zu suchen. Die Pädophilen, das hatten Walter und Co. inzwischen recherchiert, hatten sich in den 70er-Jahren in einer regelrechten Kaderorganisation zusammengeschlossen, der Deutschen Studien- und Arbeitsgemeinschaft Pädophilie (DSAP). Aus ihr ging später der Arbeitskreis Humane Sexualität (AHS) hervor. Mindestens der Deutsche Kinderschutzbund, so Walters Vermutung, hätte sich doch dem raumgreifenden Einfluss dieser dubiosen Organisationen entgegenstellen müssen.





> Umso verblüffter – und auch entsetzter – war Katharina Trittler, als sie nach einem Besuch des Kinderschutzbund-Archivs in Koblenz das Gegenteil bestätigt fand. Der langjährige Vorsitzende des Kinderschutzbunds, Walter Bärsch, war nicht nur Gründungsmitglied des pädophilenfreundlichen AHS. In seine Amtszeit fällt 1985 auch die Veröffentlichung einer Ausgabe der Verbandszeitung „Kinderschutz aktuell“, in der mehrere Autoren unter dem Konzepttitel „Spannungsfeld Sexualität“ ganz offen für „Liebe mit Kindern“ werben.
> Da wird über die „liebevolle Sorge, die pädophile Männer für ihre kindlichen Partner empfinden“ schwadroniert und angemahnt, man müsse zwischen „tatsächlichen sexuellen Zwangshandlungen“ und „individuellen Formen sexuellen Verhaltens“ unterscheiden. In einem weiteren Text rät ein Autor dazu, als Erwachsener die kindliche sexuelle Selbstbestimmung auch als „Versuchsobjekt“ zu unterstützen, und stellt unverhohlen die Frage: „Was kann ich alles mit Dir machen?“ Auch „für den Sprech der damaligen Zeit ziemlich heftig“, findet Politologin Trittler, was sie in Koblenz zutage gefördert hat. Die Rolle des Kinderschutzbundes in der Debatte über Pädophilie müsse „neu und kritisch“ bewertet werden.



.

TL;DR:
Renate Künast ist für Sex mit Kindern OHNE Gewaltanwendung.
Genauer:
"[...]*wenn keine Gewalt im Spiel ist!"

*
Zumindest war das ihre Meinung. Bis die Grünen untersucht und massiv Wählerstimmen verloren hatten.
Was sie heute ablehnt.
Beides hat nichts miteinander zu tun. Bestimmt.

Moneyquote:


> Zu spät haben wir ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, dass es absolut schützenswerte Personen gibt, für die diese Debatte unmöglich ist.“


Ich lass das mal so stehen.


----------



## xDave78 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Find ich gut. Weiter so! 
Dieser kranken Rhetorik im Internet muss endlich mal irgendwie Paroli geboten werden. 
Insbesondere wenn sich solche gehirnabstinenten Verbalspaten dann auch noch auch die "freie Meinungsäußerung" berufen geht mir das Messer auf.


----------



## BRKNWSSR (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Weiter so!
> Dieser kranken Rhetorik im Internet muss endlich mal irgendwie Paroli geboten werden.
> Insbesondere wenn sich solche gehirnabstinenten Verbalspaten dann auch noch auch die "freie Meinungsäußerung" berufen geht mir das Messer auf.



Ja klar du Larry, am besten noch den MfS neu gründen und jeden der böse im Internet ist für 10 Jahre ins Zuchthaus sperren...


----------



## DemonX (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Weiter so!
> Dieser kranken Rhetorik im Internet muss endlich mal irgendwie Paroli geboten werden.
> Insbesondere wenn sich solche gehirnabstinenten Verbalspaten dann auch noch auch die "freie Meinungsäußerung" berufen geht mir das Messer auf.



Aha. Gehirnabstinente Verbalspaten ist dann keine kranke Rhetorik, weil klingt ja irgendwie intellektueller?


----------



## AfFelix (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DemonX schrieb:


> Aha. Gehirnabstinente Verbalspaten ist dann keine kranke Rhetorik, weil klingt ja irgendwie intellektueller?



Ich glaube in der Bezeichnung Sarkasmus gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Casurin (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

und wie ist es dann mit den ganzen Unterstellungen, beleidigungenen und verunglimpfungen die sie und viele ihrere kollegen ständig von sich geben?
Warum soll jemand bestraft werden der Ihren Standpunkt darlegt (sie hat sich in der Vergangenheit mehrmals "positiv" zu pädophilie ausgetauscht) aber sie soll Straffrei weiterhin personen aufs übelste Beleidigen und ihre akkreditierung untergraben dürfen!?!? 



AfFelix schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der Bezeichnung *ironie *gefunden zu haben.


ftfy


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ich wähle schonmal Grün aber das Ganze ist genauso lächerlich wie die Homeopathie Diskussion.

Politiker haben generell in "sozialen" Medien absolut nichts verloren und sollten den Cringe endlich beenden. 
Safespaces sind in vielfältiger Weise bedenklich und genauso gefährlich wie die Hassspammer.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Casurin schrieb:


> und wie ist es dann mit den ganzen Unterstellungen, beleidigungenen und verunglimpfungen die sie und viele ihrere kollegen ständig von sich geben?


Kannst du diese Behauptung auch belegen? Die Partei, die in der näheren Vergangenheit mit Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen und Verunglimpfungen aufgefallen ist, waren jetzt weniger Frau Künast und ihre Parteikollegen, sondern diese relativ neue, blaue Partei:
Nein, mit Wahlbenachrichtigungen kann man nicht fuer andere waehlenAfD-Abgeordneter verschickt per Whatsapp Hitler-Bilder und HakenkreuzfotosDer AfD-Spendenskandal - Die UEbersichtDie AfD sagt, Deutschland sei durch die Fluechtlinge unsicherer geworden. Stimmt das?Die AfD und der Deutschland-Kurier: Alles nur Einzelfaelle oder eine Spendenaffaere?https://correctiv.org/aktuelles/neue-rechte/2017/04/17/die-afd-sagt-dass-gender-mainstreaming-den-unterschied-zwischen-mann-und-frau-aufloesen-will-stimmt-das
https://correctiv.org/aktuelles/neue-rechte/2017/04/12/die-afd-sagt-dass-afrikaner-ein-spezielles-vermehrungsverhalten-haben-das-sich-von-europaeern-unterscheidet-stimmt-das
Um nur ein paar wenige zu nennen. 

Fakt ist, dass einige Grüne tatsächlich in Ihren Anfangsjahren in geistiger Verirrung der Meinung waren, es könne so etwas wie einvernehmlichen Sex mit Kindern geben und dieser sei dann straffrei zu stellen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat das in den letzten Jahrzehnten aber niemand mehr gefordert. Wenn du andere Informationen in dieser Richtung hast, immer her damit. Mit Belegen natürlich.


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
Gruenen-Politikerin Katja Keul kritisiert Gesetz gegen Kinderheirat als populistisch

.


----------



## KrHome (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
> Gruenen-Politikerin Katja Keul kritisiert Gesetz gegen Kinderheirat als populistisch
> 
> .


Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen Quellen?

Sie kritisiert, dass Kinderehen, deren Schließung im Ausland bereits erfolgt ist (die man also nicht mehr verhindern kann) stumpf als nichtig erklärt werden, sodass man den ohnehin schon geschädigten Kindern dann auch noch etwaige Ansprüche aus der Ehe (Unterhalt, Erbe etc.) aberkennt. Die Kinder sind somit doppelt gestraft. Typischer CSU Schnellschuss, ohne mal eine Sekunde über die Folgen nachzudenken.


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal so stehen.



Was genau hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun, was Du da hast sehen lassen? Oder soll es nur maessig subtil andeuten, dass Frau Kuenast bekommen hat, was sie verdient?


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.
> Gruenen-Politikerin Katja Keul kritisiert Gesetz gegen Kinderheirat als populistisch
> 
> .


Mehr als nur die Schlagzeile zu lesen ist schon verdammt schwer, oder? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Man mag ja von Frau Künast halten was man will, aber solche Beleidigungen und Diffamierungen gehen gar nicht.
Und ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso die Richter vorher so entschieden haben.
Das war ja quasi ein Freifahrtschein für alle Pöbler im Netz.


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Also, wenn ich ins Ausland fahre, ein Kind nach dortigen Regeln heirate, dann ist es gut wenn DE die Ehe anerkennt?

Soso.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich ins Ausland fahre, ein Kind nach dortigen Regeln heirate, dann ist es gut wenn DE die Ehe anerkennt?
> 
> Soso.


Sagt doch niemand. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Dieter Nuhr hat über das Thema Beleidigungen gegen Künast auf eine Art beantwortet, wie ich es auch gerne täte, dafür aber hier vermutlich gelöscht werden würde. Darum lasse ich ihn selbst zu Wort kommen. Ab 25:55 geht´s los.

YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> ...


Und, was hat sie gemacht? 

Es wird doch nur ein Popanz aufgebaut von verklemmten Gartenzwergen. Es gab pädophile Täter, die wurden dafür vor den Richter gezerrt, leider zu spät. Andere haben Gesetzgebung betrieben. Ob man die mag, gut findet oder nicht, ist etwas anderes, es ist ein definierter Prozess und es gibt immer wieder unerträgliche Gesetze und ebenso wahre Blüten. Du musst die Zeit sehen. In den Achzigen war die Vergewaltigung der Ehefrau strafrechtlich nicht verfolgt. Es war die Pflicht der Ehefrauen. So war das damals. Getragen von allen Parteien. Erst 1997 wurde diese schwere Tat im StGB aufgenommen. Und es gab 138 Gegenstimmen gegen das Gesetz, Wo sind jetzt die Kläger gegen Seehofer, Merz und Kauder, die meinen jede Beleidigung wie _"Das sind Frauenvergewaltiger" _wäre angemessen? 
_
"Mit 470 zu 138 Stimmen bei 35 Enthaltungen wurde die Gesetzesänderung im  Bundestag angenommen. Prominente Nein-Stimmer waren unter anderem  Volker Kauder, Horst Seehofer und Friedrich Merz."_
Folge 1: „Vergewaltigung in der Ehe“

Was meinst Du denn, was heutige 13 Jährige der "Generation Porno"zusammen machen? Ganz freiwillig und ohne jede Anleitung oder Kontrolle. Wer definiert denn das richtige Alter, ab dem Menschen miteinander beiwohnen dürfen? Soll es 25 sein, oder 21, 18, oder 16, 15, oder 14? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das im Einzelfall und die Situation zu bewerten?  

Früher, als Menschen über Jahrtausende in Höhlen lebten, haben Kinder von früh an Sex als völlig natürlich Sache erlebt. Nur die Christen haben jeden Spaß verbannt und zeugen Kinder in dunklen Schlafzimmer.  Und zwischen diesen beiden Extremen kann man nun irgend etwas definieren, was den Kindern durchschnittlich am besten tut. Aber wer definiert "am besten" und nach welchen Kriterien? Und warum müssen es immer feste Kriterien sein? Darüber zu diskutieren finde ich sinnvoll, jede Altersgrenze abzuschaffen halte ich natürlich auch für völlig absurd, aber im Einzellfall darf es durchaus vor 18 passieren. 

In Deutschland durfte man bis 2017 ab 16 heiraten und wenn der Ehepartner dann über 25 war,  dürfen trotzdem Dinge zusammen gemacht werden, die ansonsten als Pädophilie gelten würden. Das wurde 2017 pauschal auf 18 angehoben. Aber was macht denn jetzt die siebzehnjährige Schwangere? Abtreiben? Uneheliches Kind bekommen und gerade in konservativen Gegenden dafür ausgegrenzt werden?
Bundesregierung | Aktuelles | Ehemuendig ab 18 Jahren

Das Thema ist sehr sensibel, für mich sind Kinder in jeder Hinsicht unantastbar. Offen ist für mich nur, ab wann _"Kind sein" _beendet und man zu Erwachsenen zu zählen ist. Ich halte viele mit 18 für alles andere als mündig, wir sehen es am Jugendstrafrecht, welches oft für Menschen in den frühen zwanzigern angewendet wird. Warum also sollte man nicht diskutieren, ob man andere Regeln als die bestehenden nutzt, flexible oder sonstige einrichtet? Z.B. ein "Sexführerschein", wenn man den jünger als 18 ist. So etwas wie im Fall des Falles eine Mündigkeitsprüfung. Damit sage ich etwas ähnliches wie "wenn es doch einvernehmlich und ohne Druck passiert". Und, bin ich jetzt auch pädophil? 

Eine Diskussion um das Thema und auch um bestimmte Kreuzberger Grüne ist sicherlich sinnvoll, eine pauschale Verurteilung aller Grünen Wähler als Pädophile, wie es von bestimmten Gruppen im Internet massiv betrieben wird,  ist weder stimmig noch der Sache dienlich.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Dieter Nuhr hat über das Thema Beleidigungen gegen Künast auf eine Art beantwortet, wie ich es auch gerne täte, dafür aber hier vermutlich gelöscht werden würde. Darum lasse ich ihn selbst zu Wort kommen. Ab 25:55 geht´s los.
> 
> YouTube


Das kann ich Nuhr unterschreiben!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ob ich die gute Frau als kompetent bezeichnen würde sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> In diesem Fall hat sie aber absolut recht.



Ich bin auch kein Grünenfan, aber was da abgeht, _das muss etwas in normalere Bahnen eingebremst werden_.

Personen in der Öffentlichkeit müssen schon mal derbe Späßchen über sich ergehen lassen, finde ich. Aber hier seh' ich den Spaß am Ende und überschritten.

Da sollten Gerichte auch solche einzelnen Personen schützen(auch wenn ich selber die meisten Politiker zum Ko... finde(nicht alle), aber das ist allgemein gehalten und kein Angriff auf eine spezielle Person  ).


edit(wie meistens  ) :




Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Dieter Nuhr hat über das Thema Beleidigungen gegen Künast auf eine Art beantwortet, wie ich es auch gerne täte, dafür aber hier vermutlich gelöscht werden würde. Darum lasse ich ihn selbst zu Wort kommen. Ab 25:55 geht´s los.
> 
> YouTube




Sehr gut, wie meistens von Dieter Nuhr. 

Bei solchen Wörtern hört mein Verständnis was erlaubt ist, dann auch auf.
Und was der Richter geraucht hat ... das muss irgendwie mit merkwürdigen Sachen gestreckt gewesen sein.


----------



## 8ykrid (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



KrHome schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen Quellen?
> 
> Sie kritisiert, dass Kinderehen, deren Schließung im Ausland bereits erfolgt ist (die man also nicht mehr verhindern kann) stumpf als nichtig erklärt werden, sodass man den ohnehin schon geschädigten Kindern dann auch noch etwaige Ansprüche aus der Ehe (Unterhalt, Erbe etc.) aberkennt. Die Kinder sind somit doppelt gestraft. Typischer CSU Schnellschuss, ohne mal eine Sekunde über die Folgen nachzudenken.


Ich glaube nicht das ein Großteil der ganzen AFD Typen jemals irgendwas anderes lesen als die Überschrift. Ich glaube tatsächlich das die Deutschen mittlerweile wirklich zu blöd werden um zusammenhängende Texte zu lesen und vor allem zu verstehen. Der Anfang der Schuld liegt bei der Bild. Die Titelseite besteht auch 80 % Schlagzeile und 2 Zeile Text. Weiter manifestiert sich die Verblödung durch Facebook, Twitter whatsapp und Co.  Wer der Auffassung ist das man mit bespielweise 140 oder 280 Buchstaben wirklich unfassend einen Einblick in komplexe Thematiken erlangt dem wünsche ich eigentlich tatsächlich den MfS bzw eine  Führer.  

Keine Ahnung von Geschichte. Noch nie ein Buch gelesen aber dann eine Sammlung von Überschriften als Beleg für das eigene historische Wissen als verlinken. In der Regel noch nie die Artikel zu den Überschriften gelesen. Teilsweise widersprechen sich sogar Artikelanfang und Ende auf den einschlägigen populistischen Schmierseiten. Und es wird nicht bemerkt. 

Manchmal kannst dir echt nur an den Kopf fassen. Wenn man sich die Klientel die selbst hier im Forum rechtspopulistische Propaganda betreibt so anschaut kannst dir echt nur an Kopf fassen.


----------



## 8ykrid (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Lies den Artikel verdammt nochmal. Und beschäftige dich damit. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein! Herrgott nochmal!!!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Ich glaube tatsächlich das die Deutschen mittlerweile wirklich zu blöd werden um zusammenhängende Texte zu lesen und vor allem zu verstehen.



Sieht man ja sehr deutlich, bei dem Richter, der oben besprochen wurde.
Der letzte Kiffer hat da mehr gesunden Menschenverstand, als dieser Richter.


----------



## 8ykrid (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Sieht man ja sehr deutlich, bei dem Richter, der oben besprochen wurde.
> Der letzte Kiffer hat da mehr gesunden Menschenverstand, als dieser Richter.



Ich denke eher das da das hohe Gut Meinungsfreiheit verteidigt wurde. Wenn man sich in dem Kontext anschaut was Rechtspopulisten,  Nazis aber auch Linke oder andere Gruppen so von sich geben dürfen kann ich es nachvollziehen das es gerade so noch als Meinungsfreiheit toleriert wird. Steht auch so in der Urteilsbegründung. Mal sehen was ein höheres Gericht dazu sagt. Ich denkenda wird es eh in absehbarer Zukunft ein Grundsatzurteil kommen. 

Gutheissen kann ich es nicht. Die Frau polarisiert, polemisiert  und  das nicht zu knapp. Sie steht halt in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Research (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Nochmal, da wird ein "Vertrag" im Ausland geschlossen.

Tauschen wir Ehe gegen Sklaverei.

Statt den Vertrag für nicht existent zu erklären, weil in DE illegal, soll er rechtlich abgewickelt werden.

Das Gesetz war vorgeschlagen worden.

MWn kam von den Grünen nur Gemaule, das es nicht gut genug wäre.
Selber kein Eigenengagement.
Oder auch nur eine Ergänzung.


Und hier Leute in Schubladen zu stecken, ihr habt schon mehr als die Überschrift DIESES PCGH-Artikels gelesen?
Hier geht es um etwas was als Falschzitat. Sinngemäß richtig, aber das Zitat selber falsch.
Nichts mit Beleidigung. Oder Hass. Ich würde nicht mal Bosheit unterstellen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Das ist halt die Klientelpolitik der Grünen. Ihr seid halt alle so offen und tolerant und was weiß ich, daß die das in der Öffentlichkeit thematisieren können.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das da das hohe Gut Meinungsfreiheit verteidigt wurde.



Zu Lasten des hohen Guts der Menschenwürde.
Letztendlich geht es doch immer darum, dass Rechte abzuwägen sind, wenn diese in eine Sache kollidieren.

Was mich an diesem speziellen Fall stört ist, dass da noch nicht einmal etwas kollidiert: Man kann sich frei zu einem Thema äußern, ohne dabei auf Beleidigungen sowie Herabwürdigungen angewiesen zu sein und seinen Diskussionsgegner persönlich angreifen zu müssen.

Frau Künast muss es sich als Person des öffentlichen Lebens durchaus gefallen lassen, auf frühere Fehler und Verfehlungen angesprochen zu werden, egal wie unangenehm ihr das heute auch sein mag. Aber sie muss sich nicht als als "dumme F*tze" und "Stück Schei3e" bezeichnen lassen.

Und die Urteilsbegründung ist spätestens dann als absurd zu betrachten, wenn man bedenkt, wie in anderen Fällen graduell harmloserer Unflätigkeiten (auch im Internet, welches - in selbiger Begründung festgehalten - kein Ort zum Austausch von Höflichkeiten ist) geurteilt wird.
Insbesondere Richter, die gleichermaßen öffentlich exponiert sind, zeigen bei Beleidigungen ihrer selbst bekanntlich nicht gerade großmütig bzw. sonderlich um "das hohe Gut Meinungsfreiheit" bemüht.

Kurz: Die Sache stinkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



8ykrid schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das da das hohe Gut Meinungsfreiheit verteidigt wurde.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Eine persönliche Beleidigung ist nie eine Sachkritik. Man kann einen Politiker sprachlich in der Luft zerreißen, ohne eine personenbezogene diskriminierende oder verunglimpfende Beleidigung zu nutzen. Wer das nicht kann, sollte zuerst Deutsch lernen. Das Urteil war und ist für mich skandalös, der Richter hat meiner Meinung nach Grenzen weit überschritten und die armseligen Beleidigungen sagen viel über die Nutzer der Worte und wenig über Frau Künast aus.



Research schrieb:


> Nochmal, da wird ein "Vertrag" im Ausland geschlossen.


Da kommt eine siebzehnjährige junge Frau, finanziell über ihren Mann gut abgesichert und verliebt mit ihrem Kind nach Deutschland, und anstatt ihr nach der Kriegsflucht die Ruhe zu geben, die sie braucht, willst Du eine Familie auseinander reißen und Frau und Kind ein weiteres mal massiv traumatisieren? Ist es das, was offensichtliche AfD Symphatisanten  gut finden?

Sollte man nicht zuerst befragen, was da los ist und im Eintzelfall entscheiden? Es ist eine Kulturfrage, wann verheiratet wird. Das hat nicht immer etwas mit Phädophilie zu tun. Unter dem Hintergrund, dass bis zu 10% der deutschen Männer je nach Art der Befragung pädophile Tendenzen zeigen, frage ich mich immer, ob die lautestes der Krakeler, die wir in der Welt da draußen erleben,  sich überhaupt mit den Opfern auseinander setzen, ober ob sie eigene Gedanken und Treibe nur auf andere übertragen.


----------



## Research (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Um das hier mal zu erden:



> Nun kann die Politikerin vor Gericht einen kleinen Erfolg nachweisen. Die Richterin urteilte, dass ein *Falschzitat als unwahre Tatsachenbehauptung geeignet sei*. Ein Nutzer hatte auf Twitter einen Tweet abgesetzt, *bei dem der Name von Renate Künast zu lesen wahr und dahinter mit Doppelpunkt folgendes stand: "Ja zu Sex mit Kindern".* *Dies habe Künast jedoch niemals gesagt.* Die Richterin gab der Politikerin nun recht und erklärte, dass dieses *Falschzitat* geeignet sei, Künast verächtlich zu machen und in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen.



Deswegen bitte:

Renate Künast ist für Sex mit Kindern OHNE Gewaltanwendung.
Genauer:
"[...]*wenn keine Gewalt im Spiel ist!"

*.
Wenn also kein Spiel dabei involviert ist, oder, es kein Spiel ist...


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht zuerst befragen, was da los ist und im Eintzelfall entscheiden? Es ist eine Kulturfrage, wann verheiratet wird. Das hat nicht immer etwas mit Phädophilie zu tun. Unter dem Hintergrund, dass bis zu 10% der deutschen Männer je nach Art der Befragung pädophile Tendenzen zeigen, frage ich mich immer, ob die lautestes der Krakeler, die wir in der Welt da draußen erleben,  sich überhaupt mit den Opfern auseinander setzen, ober ob sie eigene Gedanken und Treibe nur auf andere übertragen.



Und wo zieht man deiner Meinung nach eine Grenze?
Ab welchem Verwandtschaftsgrad oder welchem Alter?
Glaubst du nicht auch, daß es durchaus der Gerechtigkeit und einer hiesig allgemein akzeptierten Moral zuträglich ist,  klare und für jedermann verständliche Regeln auch durchzusetzen? Hier gilt nunmal deutsches Recht. Anderswo Tatsachen zu schaffen um deutsches Recht zu umgehen ist schwer vermittelbar und schafft Ungerechtigkeiten bzw. weitere  Zerwürfnisse. Nur weil man in Absurdistan auch sein Schaf ehelichen kann, muss es hier nicht geduldet werden. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Und wo zieht man deiner Meinung nach eine Grenze?
> Ab welchem Verwandtschaftsgrad oder welchem Alter?


Nenne den konkreten Fall und wir können darüber diskutieren.



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht auch, daß es durchaus der Gerechtigkeit und einer hiesig allgemein akzeptierten Moral zuträglich ist,  klare und für jedermann verständliche Regeln auch durchzusetzen?


Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Ausnahmeregeln und Ermessungsspielräume sind je her Teil unseres Rechtssystems.


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nenne den konkreten Fall und wir können darüber diskutieren.
> 
> 
> Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Ausnahmeregeln und Ermessungsspielräume sind je her Teil unseres Rechtssystems.


Ermessenspielräume gibt in so manchen Bereichen eher nicht. Zum Beispiel Gesetze zum Schutz der Jugend (am liebsten auch Tugend). Die Supermarktkasse beispielsweise kennt keine Spielräume beim Verkauf von Spirituosen oder Tabakwaren an Minderjährige. Genauso im Glücksspielgewerbe. 

Als ich neulich geblitzt wurde, gab es seitens der Rennleitung leider ebenfalls, auf meinen Einwand bzgl Anwendung eines von mir eingebrachten Ermessenspielraumes hin, keine Gnade. Mengenrabatte auch nicht [emoji848]

Was alles ja nicht bedeuten muss, daß jch Einzelfallentscheidungen grds ablehnend gegenüber stehe. Nur es gibt eben Bereiche, da sorgt m. E. rigorose Anwendung für Klarheit und Gerechtigkeit. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ermessenspielräume gibt in so manchen Bereichen eher nicht. Zum Beispiel Gesetze zum Schutz der Jugend (am liebsten auch Tugend). Die Supermarktkasse beispielsweise kennt keine Spielräume beim Verkauf von Spirituosen oder Tabakwaren an Minderjährige. Genauso das Glücksspielgewerbe.


Doch, denn trinken dürfen Kinder durchaus vor 16 oder 18, wenn ihre Eltern es erlauben. 
Dein Alkoholkauf Beispiel  ist keineswegs klar. Was machst Du mit dem 15 Jährigen, den der 
Herr Polizist auf der Straße  mit einer Flasche Wein in Rucksack anhält? Was meinst Du, darf 
er die auf dem Weg zur alten Großmutter dort hinbringen, oder nicht? Na, was meinst Du?

Du siehst, Ermessungsspielraum. Wo ist jetzt also der kontrete Fall, den Du diskutieren willst?
Denn mit Dienem Beispiel des Alkoholkaufes hast Du das Problem nicht verstanden. Übrigens
darfst Du auch vor 16 in der Apotheke Medikamente mit hohem Alkoholgehalt kaufen. Wieder
eine Ausnahmeregelung. Pralinen auch, usw


----------



## Research (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Korrekt.

Allgemein gültige Gesetze.

Gerichte dann für den Einzelfall.

Und, keine doppelten Maßstäbe.


Beispiel: 
Geschlechtsidentitätsstörung, in GB und anderen Ländern:
Alkohol, Tabak, Piercings, Arbeit, Heirat, Tattos, Piercings, Wahlen etc. ab ~16/18/20.....

Aber:
Ungetestete Medikamente wie Hormonblocker und irreversible OPs: je früher desto besser. Was ich zuletzt gesehen habe ab 6 Jahre und jünger.


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, denn trinken dürfen Kinder durchaus vor 16 oder 18, wenn ihre Eltern es erlauben.
> Dein Alkoholkauf Beispiel  ist keineswegs klar. Was machst Du mit dem 15 Jährigen, den der
> Herr Polizist auf der Straße  mit einer Flasche Wein in Rucksack anhält? Was meinst Du, darf
> er die auf dem Weg zur alten Großmutter dort hinbringen, oder nicht? Na, was meinst Du?
> ...



Der konkrete Fall eines Spirituosenkaufes durch eine minderjährige Person ist grundsätzlich verboten. Was den beauftragten und im Zweifel nachzuweisenden Kauf für befugte Erwachsene (im Sinne eines Erziehungsberechtigten) angeht, hat im Übrigen nichts mit Ermessensspielräumen zu tun.
Es ist eine binäre Angelegenheit, die recht genau definiert ist.
(Pragmatische) Ausnahmen bestätigen gerne die Regel, sind aber keine Ermessensspielräume im Wortsinne. 
Tut mir leid, hier hast du nicht recht. 

Darum geht es mir aber letztlich auch gar nicht. 
Mir geht es um grundsätzliche Regelungen, die ausnahmslos für jeden gelten sollen, ohne Schlupflöcher, die am Ende Gesetze zum Schutz von schutzbedürftigen Personen aushöhlen. Wenn du das anders siehst, ist das eben deine Meinung. Aber nicht meine. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Der konkrete Fall eines Spirituosenkaufes durch eine minderjährige Person ist grundsätzlich verboten.


Der konkrete Fall einer Hochzeit vor dem 18ten Lebensjahr ist in Deutschland verboten. Da gibt es dank unserer rechten Freunde im Parlament auch keine Ausnahmeregeln mehr, wenn eine 17 Jährige eine Woche vor ihren achtzehnten Geburtstag den Geburtstermin hat und sie gerne verheiratet ihr Kind bekommen würde. Ganz toll., Ob das Abtreibungen fördert oder reduziert, was meinst Du?



Research schrieb:


> Gerichte dann für den Einzelfall.
> Und, keine doppelten Maßstäbe.


Was spricht jetzt dagegen, dass in einem Land, welches bis vor Kurzem die Ehe ab 16 erlaubte ein Flüchtlingspaar mit Kind, sie 17,5 Jahre und  er 23 Jahre alt weiterhin verheiratet zusammenleben dürfen? Das sind Einzelfall Entscheidungen, und wenn beide glücklich sind, für mich auch kein Problem.

Bin ich jetzt auch eine Drecksfotze, ein Stück ScheiBe und was auch immer Frau Künast sich anhören musste oder sind meine Gedanken im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit abgedeckt?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> Renate Künast ist für Sex mit Kindern OHNE Gewaltanwendung.
> Genauer:
> "[...]*wenn keine Gewalt im Spiel ist!"*


*

Da du selbst den genauen Hergang zitiert hast, muss ich mich doch sehr wundern, wie dazu kommst, die offensichtliche Falschangabe ständig zu wiederholen.

Was tatsächlich geschehen ist:

Eine Grünen-Abgeordnete spricht über häusliche Gewalt.
Ein CDU-Abgeordneter stellt die (in dieser Formulierung themenfremde!) Zwischenfrage, wie die Rednerin zu einem Beschluss der Grünen in NRW stehe, die Strafandrohung wegen sexueller Handlungen an Kindern solle aufgehoben werden.
Renate Künast wirft ein, dass es bei besagtem Beschluss in NRW um die Aufhebung der Strafandrohung für sexuelle Handlungen an Kindern gehe, bei denen keine Gewalt zum Einsatz käme.

Das ist, wenn man es ganz neutral und rational liest, eine simple Korrektur (oder sogar eher Präzisierung) der Zwischenfrage. Mit keinem einzigen Wort deutet Künast an, dass sie für Sex mit Kindern ohne Gewaltanwendung wäre.
Sie äußert sich noch nicht einmal dazu, wie sie zu besagtem Antrag ihrer Parteigenossen in NRW steht, weil das gar nicht Thema der Berliner Abgeordnetendebatte war.

Retrospektiv positioniert sie sich mit "Ich habe nie dafür gestimmt, sogenannte einvernehmliche Sexualität zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen zu legalisieren." (Was der Wahrheit entspricht, soweit ich das auf die Schnelle recherchieren konnte - falls es Belege für ein anderslautendes Abstimmungsverhalten Künasts gibt, bitte benennen.) und fügt durchaus selbstkritisch hinzu: "Ich werfe mir heute vor, nicht zu den Kreuzberger Frauen gehört zu haben, die sehr aktiv für das Ende dieser Debatte kämpften. Aber ich war auch nicht auf der Gegenseite."

Mich widert die damalige Haltung vieler Grüner zu dem Thema ebenfalls an, aber: Renate Künast hat nie in irgend einer Weise gesagt oder angedeutet, sie wäre für Sex mit Kindern und muss daher solche Unterstellungen nicht dulden.
Allerdings müsste sie sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, widerspruchslos in einer Partei gewesen und aufgestiegen zu sein, in der das mal ein Thema war. Was wahr ist, muss auch wahr bleiben.

Andererseits muss man schon eine böswillige Agenda (oder Probleme mit dem verstehenden Lesen) haben, um die versäumten Positionierung dagegen in eine klare Positionierung dafür umzudeuten.*


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der konkrete Fall einer Hochzeit vor dem 18ten Lebensjahr ist in Deutschland verboten. Da gibt es dank unserer rechten Freunde im Parlament auch keine Ausnahmeregeln mehr, wenn eine 17 Jährige eine Woche vor ihren achtzehnten Geburtstag den Geburtstermin hat und sie gerne verheiratet ihr Kind bekommen würde. Ganz toll., Ob das Abtreibungen fördert oder reduziert, was meinst Du?



Was ist mit dir denn los, warum so polemisch und emotional?
Dachte, wir diskutieren konkrete Beispiele?
So aber möchte ich nicht diskutieren - und an konstruierte, aber sicherlich denkbare Grenz- und Härtefälle würde ich grundsätzliche (vielleicht den Wortsinn mal googeln) Regelungen resp. Verbote nicht ausrichten wollen. Hierfür sind ggf. Gerichte zuständig, um eine Erörterung des jew. Falles unter Einbeziehung aller Aspekte zu bemühen. Ich glaube, das will auch niemand anzweifeln, dass diese Möglichkeit da sein sollte. 
Ich kann aus deinen Posts, zumindest für mich, des öfteren eine bestimmte politische Haltung herauslesen, die man im Übrigen nicht zwingend teilen muss. Ich persönlich habe, glaube ich, eine vielleicht konservativere Sicht auf einige Dinge, was nicht ausschließt, das dabei trotzdem auch Menschlichkeit eine große Rolle dabei spielen kann, oder ich in anderen Themen auch schonmal vermeintlich sozialistisch orientiert bin. 
Ich denke auch ungerne in links / rechts Kategorien und bin davon überzeugt, dass aber genau ein solches Denken zu kaum mehr auflösbare Konflikte in Diskussionen führt. Ein bisschen mehr Respekt für anderen Meinungen (!) tut meistens gut für eine Diskussion, nach der sich alle noch in die Augen schauen können. 



Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir denn los?


Ich möchte von Dir das konkrete Beispiel, ab wann du eine Ehe annulieren und eine Familie zerreißen würdest.  Darum geht es. Es geht um die Vorwürfe gegen Frau Künast und darum, dass bestimmte Gruppen ihr Pädophilie vorwerfen, z.B. weil sie nicht zwangsläufig Ehe mit einer und einem Minderjährigem annulieren will. Ich möchte verstehen, ab welcher Grenze Du keine wohlwollende Entscheidung mehr treffen würdest.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Das Heiratsalter ist nur ein Punkt, entscheidender ist jedoch im Zweifelsfall erst einmal die Prüfung, ob die Heirat dem Willen beider Eheleute entspricht. Zwangsehen sind aufzulösen, aber das Alter der Eheleute bei Eheschließung muss man doch etwas differenzierter betrachten - die Ehemündigkeit mit 18, wie sie in Deutschland und einigen anderen Ländern gilt, ist auch in der westlichen Welt nicht der universelle Maßstab.
Beispielsweise kann man auch in den USA in den meisten Bundesstaaten ab 16 heiraten, wenn das Einverständnis der Eltern vorliegt. In Sonderfällen (z.B. Schwangerschaft) kann das Mindestalter und/oder das Einverständnis der Eltern sogar entfallen.

Wenn zwei junge Leute in North Carolina oder West Virgina einvernehmlich, mit dem Segen der Eltern und nach dortigem Recht rechtskräftig mit 16, 15 oder gar 14 Jahren geheiratet haben und nach Deutschland übersiedeln, annullieren wir dann diese Ehe in Deutschland? Wohl eher nicht.

Preisfrage: Was befähigt zwei Teenager aus den USA oder irgend einer anderen Nation des Abend- und Morgenlandes, in denen man nicht ungeachtet der Umstände bis zum 18 Lebensjahr warten muss) besser zur Ehe als deutsche Teenager? Da will mir irgendwie nichts einfallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Heiratsalter ist nur ein Punkt, entscheidender ist jedoch im Zweifelsfall erst einmal die Prüfung, ob die Heirat dem Willen beider Eheleute entspricht. Zwangsehen sind aufzulösen.


Darum möchte ich auch einen konkreten Fall, Es geht mir auch darum zu sehen, ob der User überhaupt die Komplexität der Situation verstanden hat.

 Das nächste ist die Definition des Wortes "Zwangsehe". Ich habe einen indischen Studenten betreut, ihn durch seinen Master gebracht und eine Stelle besorgt. Der war 25 und ich diskutierte mit ihm, wie er sich denn Beziehung vorstellt. Seine Antwort war: _"Da kümmern sich sich meine Eltern drum. Die haben 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Beziehungen und können besser beurteilen, wer für mich gut ist."_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er schon 7 Jahre in Deutschland und ziemlich gut integriert. Ich habe über die Antwort gestaunt. Er hat dann die Frau geheiratet, die seine Eltern ihm ausgesucht haben. Ist das eine "Zwangshochzeit"? Ist es eine Zwangshochzeit gewesen, wenn früher in unseren Adelhäusern Ehen arrangiert wurden?

Mein Ziel ist es nur, dass man andere Kulturen akzeptiert und im besten Fall versteht. Wer mit Scheuklappen aus seiner Gartenzwergkultur über andere entscheidet, erzeugt in der Regel als _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer"_  mehr Elend als er Positives bewirkt. Meine Meinung. Ich haue jetzt wieder in eine politische Kerbe, weil ich mir zu 99% sicher bin, dass jene, die Frau Künast mit diesen unsäglichen Beleidigungen überzogen haben, zu jenen  _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer" _zu zählen sind, die unter anderem gegen politische Korrektheit "kämpfen".


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum möchte ich auch einen konkreten Fall, Es geht mir auch darum zu sehen, ob der User überhaupt die Komplexität der Situation verstanden hat.
> 
> Das nächste ist die Definition des Wortes "Zwangsehe". Ich habe einen indischen Studenten betreut, ihn durch seinen Master gebracht und eine Stelle besorgt. Der war 25 und ich diskutierte mit ihm, wie er sich denn Beziehung vorstellt. Seine Antwort war: _"Da kümmern sich sich meine Eltern drum. Die haben 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Beziehungen und können besser beurteilen, wer für mich gut ist."_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er schon 7 Jahre in Deutschland und ziemlich gut integriert. Ich habe über die Antwort gestaunt. Er hat dann die Frau geheiratet, die seine Eltern ihm ausgesucht haben. Ist das eine "Zwangshochzeit"? Ist es eine Zwangshochzeit gewesen, wenn früher in unseren Adelhäusern Ehen arrangiert wurden?
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es nur, dass man andere Kulturen akzeptiert und im besten Fall versteht. Wer mit Scheuklappen aus seiner Gartenzwergkultur über andere entscheidet, erzeugt in der Regel als _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer"_  mehr Elend als er Positives bewirkt. Meine Meinung. Ich haue jetzt wieder in eine politische Kerbe, weil ich mir zu 99% sicher bin, dass jene, die Frau Künast mit diesen unsäglichen Beleidigungen überzogen haben, zu jenen  _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer" _zu zählen sind, die unter anderem gegen politische Korrektheit "kämpfen".



1. Das ist ein Plot aus "The Big Bang Theory", aber auch von anderen indischen Filmen. Es ist dort normal und weil es das in weiten Teilen der Welt nicht ist, kann man daraus gute Film- oder Serienstoffe machen. Man darf dabei nicht unterschätzen, Indien hat zwar 1,3 Milliarden Einwohner, aber deren Zivilgesellschaft ist erstaunlich monolithisch und recht träge, wenn es um gesellschaftliche Veränderungen geht. Nicht umsonst konnten wenige Zehntausend Briten ein Millionenvolk unterjochen.

2. Bei Künast waren es definitiv Leute aus der Klientel "Ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber..." Es ist an der Stelle extra 3 unter Christian Ehring hoch anzurechnen, dass sie in der Sendung nach dem Künast-Urteil Alice Weidel als Nazischlampe bezeichnet haben und das Gericht in Hamburg meinte, das ist Satire da "Weidels Partei in weiten Teilen der Öffentlichkeit eher als Partei des rechten, teilweise auch sehr rechten Spektrums wahrgenommen wird Der Aussagegehalt von „********“ habe zwar eine sexuelle Konnotation. Es liege für den Zuschauer aber auf der Hand, „dass die Bezeichnung nur gewählt wurde, weil die Antragstellerin eine Frau ist, die Äußerung aber keinerlei Wahrheitsgehalt aufweist“. Anlass für ihre Verbreitung sei allein die Forderung, die politische Korrektheit auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte zu werfen, gewesen.“ (Zitat: Alice Weidel verliert gegen "extra3" vor Gericht: "Nazi-************************" ist okay, weil Satire - Medien - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel)

Man darf in dem Zusammenhang darauf hinweisen, nach dem Urteil kam aus der AfD-Ecke genau die Forderung, political correctness doch über Bord zu werfen... aber wie das bei Rechten, Faschisten und rechtsbraunversifften Heilsbringern schon immer war, die Regeln sollen immer für andere gelten.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 2. Bei Künast waren es definitiv Leute aus der Klientel "Ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber..." Es ist an der Stelle extra 3 unter Christian Ehring hoch anzurechnen, dass sie in der Sendung nach dem Künast-Urteil Alice Weidel als Nazischlampe bezeichnet haben und das Gericht in Hamburg meinte, das ist Satire da "Weidels Partei in weiten Teilen der Öffentlichkeit eher als Partei des rechten, teilweise auch sehr rechten Spektrums wahrgenommen wird Der Aussagegehalt von „********“ habe zwar eine sexuelle Konnotation. Es liege für den Zuschauer aber auf der Hand, „dass die Bezeichnung nur gewählt wurde, weil die Antragstellerin eine Frau ist, die Äußerung aber keinerlei Wahrheitsgehalt aufweist“. Anlass für ihre Verbreitung sei allein die Forderung, die politische Korrektheit auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte zu werfen, gewesen.“ (Zitat: Alice Weidel verliert gegen "extra3" vor Gericht: "Nazi-********" ist okay, weil Satire - Medien - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel)
> 
> Man darf in dem Zusammenhang darauf hinweisen, nach dem Urteil kam aus der AfD-Ecke genau die Forderung, political correctness doch über Bord zu werfen... aber wie das bei Rechten, Faschisten und rechtsbraunversifften Heilsbringern schon immer war, die Regeln sollen immer für andere gelten.


Das finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.
Genauso wie damals mit Böhmermann und seinen "Freund" Erdogan.
Ich finde auch Kunst, Unterhaltung, Satire hat ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch Kunst, Unterhaltung, Satire hat ihre Grenzen.


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.  Darum ist Kunstfreiheit mit das erste, was totalitäre Systeme unter Kontrolle stellen. Es gibt gar keinen Grund dafür, Kunst zu begrenzen. Niemand wird mit dieser Art Kunst gegen seinen Willen belästigt. Najaa, Höcke vielleicht mit seinem eigenem Deckmal vor der Tür. Aber das sind auch nur ein paar unschuldige Betonquader. Ansonsten geht man freiwillig zu Veranstaltungen der Künstler oder kauft deren Produkte.

 Die Titanic überschreitet meine Grenze auch regelmäßig. Es sitzt jedes mal tief und gut, denke ich an Barschel in der Badewanne. Und ja, für die Angehörigen ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Das muss man auch sehen und bewerten. Wer sich aber ins politische Rampenlicht stellt, muss damit rechnen. Die Beleidigungen gegen Künast fallen aber nicht unter Kunstfreiheit. Ganz im Gegen zur _"Nazischlampe" _von Extra 3 oder Herrn Nuhr mit seiner _"Sachkritik" _am urteilenden Richter.


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.
> Genauso wie damals mit Böhmermann und seinen "Freund" Erdogan.
> Ich finde auch Kunst, Unterhaltung, Satire hat ihre Grenzen.



Das sehe ich genauso.

Aber, in dem Fall war es wichtig und richtig seitens extra 3, auf diesen Umstand hinzuweisen. Die Verrohung von Sprache und das Anhimmeln von Leuten, die Klartext reden, aber sofort anfangen zu Heulen, wenn sie Kontra kriegen, muss aufgedeckt werden. In Deutschland sind es die Dummnüsse der AfD, die aber ihre Vorbilder in anderen Ländern haben. Nehmen wir Trump, dessen Anhänger behaupten, er wäre tough und ein Kämpfer. Obwohl der Typ nichts anderes tut, als 24/7 auf Twitter rumzuheulen, wie ungerecht das alles ist.

Mit 8 Jahren Millionär, mit 30 schon mit ein paar Dutzend Millionen aus Pleiten rausgekauft von Daddy, 1999 über 400 Millionen durch Steuertricks steuerfrei geerbt, wahrscheinlich fast alles verzockt, durch ein völlig idiotisches Wahlsystem ins Präsidentenamt gespült, obwohl man ein ganzes Leben lang grad mal in der Grauzone zum Kapitalverbrecher gelebt hat. Das lässt sich lückenlos in allen authoritären Systemen nachvollziehen. Putin, Bolsonaro, erst recht Kim und Mohammed Bonesaw. Erdogan ist die Ausnahme.

Diese angeblich harten Leute sind nichts anderes als absolute Weicheier, die sich selbst aufwerten wollen, indem sie andere abwerten. Ganz gut ersichtlich daran, wie sie mit Veränderung umgehen. Welcher normal gefestigte Mensch sieht in einer 16jährigen, die sich für Klimaschutz einsetzt, eine Bedrohung? Weicheier und Schlaffis.

Bei Erdogan weiß ich nicht, was Böhmermann da geritten hat. Erdogan hat viele Angriffspunkte, aber ihn als Ziegenf!cker zu betiteln und mit Priklopil, dem pädophilen Entführer von Natascha Kampusch in einen Topf zu werfen, war einfach unsachlich und mehrere Schritte zu weit. Erdogan ist ein Narzisst und Verbrecher, der sich auf Kosten seiner Staatsbürger bereichert. Er ließ sich einen riesigen "Palast" bauen, ebenso wie er jeden noch so fernen Verwandten in Regierungsposten hob. Aber seine sexuelle Orientierung war dabei niemals ein Thema und es macht auch keinen Sinn, dies im Sinne der Kunstfreiheit als ultima ratio gegen einen Moslem zu mißbrauchen. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass Böhmermann persönlich davon betroffen war und deshalb mit der größtmöglichen Härte zuschlagen wollte.

Man muss da aber sagen, das ZDF hat sich in der Affäre vorbildlich verhalten. Böhmermann ist kein John Oliver, aber ich mag ihn, weil er sich Sachen traut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> ... Die Verrohung von Sprache und das Anhimmeln von Leuten, die Klartext reden, aber sofort anfangen zu Heulen, wenn sie Kontra kriegen, muss aufgedeckt werden. ....



Gegen solche Menschen hilft Satire:
Der Postillon: Mann findet Satire super, solange sie sich ueber nichts lustig macht, was er gut findet


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.  Darum ist Kunstfreiheit mit das erste, was totalitäre Systeme unter Kontrolle stellen. Es gibt gar keinen Grund dafür, Kunst zu begrenzen. Niemand wird mit dieser Art Kunst gegen seinen Willen belästigt. Najaa, Höcke vielleicht mit seinem eigenem Deckmal vor der Tür. Aber das sind auch nur ein paar unschuldige Betonquader. Ansonsten geht man freiwillig zu Veranstaltungen der Künstler oder kauft deren Produkte.
> 
> Die Titanic überschreitet meine Grenze auch regelmäßig. Es sitzt jedes mal tief und gut, denke ich an Barschel in der Badewanne. Und ja, für die Angehörigen ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Das muss man auch sehen und bewerten. Wer sich aber ins politische Rampenlicht stellt, muss damit rechnen. Die Beleidigungen gegen Künast fallen aber nicht unter Kunstfreiheit. Ganz im Gegen zur _"Nazischlampe" _von Extra 3 oder Herrn Nuhr mit seiner _"Sachkritik" _am urteilenden Richter.


Das eine geschieht unter dem Deckmantel der künstlerischen Freiheit. Das andere unter dem Deckmantel der Meinungsfreiheit.
Beides hat für mich Grenzen und man sollte nicht alles durchgehen lassen.
Z.B. dann wenn jedwede Respektlosigkeit gegenüber einzelnen Personen abhanden kommt und sie öffentlich aufs übelste denunziert und runtergemacht werden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das eine geschieht unter dem Deckmantel der künstlerischen Freiheit. Das andere unter dem Deckmantel der Meinungsfreiheit.
> Beides hat für mich Grenzen und man sollte nicht alles durchgehen lassen.
> Z.B. dann wenn jedwede Respektlosigkeit gegenüber einzelnen Personen abhanden kommt und sie öffentlich aufs übelste denunziert und runtergemacht werden.



Die Kunst- und Satirefreiheit ist in Deutschland fast so frei wie im angelsächsischen Raum. In Deutschland steht sie eng im Zusammenhang mit der "Weltbühne" und Kurt Tucholskys berühmten Zitat: "Was darf Satire? - Alles." Das stimmt natürlich nicht so, denn es gibt Dinge, die einfach niemals lustig sind. Bei extra 3 gibt es eine Regel, die besagt: "Das "Pferd" Zuschauer springt nicht über tote Kinder."

Man darf aber nie vergessen, Prominenz ist im Nachrichtenwert neben Aktualität einer der wichtigsten Punkte. Serdar Somuncu, der ja leider auf seine mittelalten Tage auch zu einem Nuhr'schen Grantler wird und seine künstlerischen Ambitionen gegen ein sicheres Gehalt bei den Ö-R getausch hat, hatte damals in seinem Programm "Der Hassprediger" diesen tragischkomischen Tiefschlag zum Rechtspopulisten Jörg Haider, der durch einen selbst verschuldeten Autounfall starb: "Ist es eigentlich tragisch, wenn ein Nazi stirbt, weil er in einer Rechtskurve zu viel Gas gibt?"


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das nächste ist die Definition des Wortes "Zwangsehe". Ich habe einen indischen Studenten betreut, ihn durch seinen Master gebracht und eine Stelle besorgt. Der war 25 und ich diskutierte mit ihm, wie er sich denn Beziehung vorstellt. Seine Antwort war: _"Da kümmern sich sich meine Eltern drum. Die haben 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Beziehungen und können besser beurteilen, wer für mich gut ist."_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er schon 7 Jahre in Deutschland und ziemlich gut integriert. Ich habe über die Antwort gestaunt. Er hat dann die Frau geheiratet, die seine Eltern ihm ausgesucht haben.



Witzig, genau so einen Fall habe ich auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Das Mädel hat einen Abschluss zum neidisch werden und ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht konservativ - sie hat sich bis Ende 20 Zeit gelassen und ihr Single-Leben genossen, bis sie ihre Mutter gefragt (!) hat, nach einem Partner für den nächsten Lebensabschnitt zu suchen. Ihre Eltern kannte ich schon, bevor ich sie kennengelernt habe und weiß daher, dass die halb begeistert ("Endlich!") und halb verzweifelt ("Wie kriegen wir unsere Tochter in dem Alter noch vermittelt?") waren. Zum Schluss war das aber kein Problem, weil aus oben genannten Gründen eine gute Partie. Als Paar habe ich die Beiden nur zwei-, dreimal getroffen und maße mir daher kein Urteil an, ob es eine - nach welchem Verständnis auch immer - glückliche Ehe ist, aber sie scheint zumindest nicht dysfunktional zu sein.
Das ist für unseren Kulturkeis (heutzutage) ein ganz fremdes Konzept: Die Ehe ist eher eine Zweckgemeinschaft für gemeinsames Wirtschaften und Nachwuchs. Hauptsache, der Partner ist verlässlich und idealerweise respektvoll. Liebe kann, muss aber nicht.



> Ist das eine "Zwangshochzeit"? Ist es eine Zwangshochzeit gewesen, wenn früher in unseren Adelhäusern Ehen arrangiert wurden?



Ich denke nicht. Man muss sich den Partner ja nicht zwingend selbst ausgesucht haben, um mit ihm/ihr einverstanden zu sein. In unserer voll progressiven, hochmodernen Gesellschaft überlassen es die Leute den Algorithmen von Partner-Portalen und Agenturen, den Partner fürs Leben zu suchen. Warum sollten es dann nicht auch die Eltern machen können? Zwang ist es, wenn man die ausgesuchten Kandidat(inn)en ehelichen muss, auch wenn man nicht will.

Tja, und was das Heiratsalter angeht, gibt es natürlich durchaus sinnvolle Grenzen, nur liegen die nicht unbedingt bei 18 Jahren. Logischerweise können Neunjährige (wie es in einigen Ländern möglich ist) noch keine einvernehmlichen Ehen schließen, weil sie - rein von der geistigen Reife her - noch gar nicht dazu befähigt sind. Teenagern darf man das aber durchaus zutrauen. Sie konnten es schon seit Urzeiten, warum sollten sie es ausgerechnet heute, in modernen Gesellschaften mit allen Bildungs-, Informations- und Beratungsmöglichkeiten und unter dem Schutz von Gesetzen nicht mehr können?

Und was das Sexuelle angeht, ist das ein Thema, dass ich hier lieber nicht anfangen möchte. Aber auch hier halte ich weniger das reine Alter nach Kalender als die tatsächliche geistige und körperliche Reife für entscheidend, sowie - ich kann es nur wiederholen - dass auf einigermaßen symmetrische Partnerschaften geachtet wird. Dass, was sich damals einige Grüne (und nicht nur die) zusammenfantasiert haben, klappt einfach nicht: Zwischen Erwachsenen und Kindern kann es kein tatsächliches Einvernehmen geben, weil letztere von ersteren grundsätzlich abhängig sind.
Abhängigkeiten kann es natürlich auch unter erwachsenen Partnern geben, aber da besteht keine grundsätzliche Diskrepanz.



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Bei Erdogan weiß ich nicht, was Böhmermann da geritten hat. Erdogan hat viele Angriffspunkte, aber ihn als Ziegenf!cker zu betiteln und mit Priklopil, dem pädophilen Entführer von Natascha Kampusch in einen Topf zu werfen, war einfach unsachlich und mehrere Schritte zu weit.



Ich finde es eher verwunderlich, dass sich immer noch nicht weithin herumgesprochen hat, dass Böhmermann das Gedicht vor der ersten Rezitation explizit in den Konjunktiv gesetzt hat. Sinngemäß: *So* _würde_ ein Schmähgedicht aussehen.
Auslöser war doch, dass sich Erdogan und Co. ständig (nicht nur) künstlerisch geschmäht fühlten.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher verwunderlich, dass sich immer noch nicht weithin herumgesprochen hat, dass Böhmermann das Gedicht vor der ersten Rezitation explizit in den Konjunktiv gesetzt hat. Sinngemäß: *So* _würde_ ein Schmähgedicht aussehen.
> Auslöser war doch, dass sich Erdogan und Co. ständig (nicht nur) künstlerisch geschmäht fühlten.


Aber er hat Erdogan gemeint. Und ob Konjunktiv oder nicht... das war ganz schön daneben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde es eher verwunderlich, dass sich immer noch nicht weithin herumgesprochen hat, dass Böhmermann das Gedicht vor der ersten Rezitation explizit in den Konjunktiv gesetzt hat. Sinngemäß: *So* _würde_ ein Schmähgedicht aussehen.


Wenn ich Dich jetzt beleidigen wollte, dann könnte ich Dich für Deine Ausagen jetzt "Drecksfotze" , _"Stück ScheiBe" _und_ ( ... hier einsetzen, was Dich wirlich persönlich beleidigt, du froschfressender Untermensch ...) u_nd dann sagen, ist ja alles nur Konjunktiv. Nein, dass ist zu billig und zu einfach. Das Gedicht war für mich keine sinnvolle Kritik, weil es unerträgliche Vorurteile aufgriff und billigst verarbeitete, Das war kein gutes Stück Satire. Es ware einzig das Betteln um Aufmerksamkeit. Und das hat funktioniert. Darum war es erfolgreiche Satire, aber trotzdem keine hochwertige.

Aber all das ist egal, weil die Beleidigungen gegen Frau Künast auf keiner Sachebene blieben, so wie es bei der "Nazischlampe" gemacht wurde. Frau Künast als pädophil hinzustellen ist einfach nur eine Beleidigung. Nichts anderes


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher verwunderlich, dass sich immer noch nicht weithin herumgesprochen hat, dass Böhmermann das Gedicht vor der ersten Rezitation explizit in den Konjunktiv gesetzt hat. Sinngemäß: *So* _würde_ ein Schmähgedicht aussehen.
> Auslöser war doch, dass sich Erdogan und Co. ständig (nicht nur) künstlerisch geschmäht fühlten.



Der Konjunktiv wird in Deutschland einfach anders bewertet als klare Aufforderungen.

Es ist reichlich naiv zu glauben, Böhmermann wäre der Unterschied nicht bewusst. Er hat immerhin Geschichte, Soziologie und Theater-, Film- und Fernsehwissenschaften studiert und abgebrochen. Wenn man auch nur einen einzigen Kurs zum Thema Medienrecht angeschnuppert hat, ist das einer der ersten Punkte, der einem Klipp und Klar gesagt wird: "Der Konjunktiv rettet dich vor dem Knast!" Genau aus dem Grund verwendet die BILD auch exzessiv Fragezeichen in ihren Stories, da sie wie der Konjunktiv gewertet werden. Gleiches gilt für Täterbeschreibungen. Jeder Mensch ist unschuldig, bevor das Gericht seine Schuld festgestellt hat. "Der mutmaßliche Täter..." ist auch der mutmaßliche Täter, wenn er vor Kameras und Live jemanden umgebracht hat. Sagt man "der Täter", gibt es eine Strafe.

Wie gesagt, stell Dich nicht dumm. Es hat nebenbei auch einen Grund, warum diese Sendungen entweder in NRW oder aber Hamburg aufgenommen werden. Beide Gerichte gelten als pressefreundlich. In München wären derartige Sendungen nicht möglich, weil deren Richter die Pressefreiheit sehr viel strenger sehen und gern Klagen bezüglich Persönlichkeitsrechten zulassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Hier zeigt sich im nächsten Urteil, wie unsere rechten Freunde mit Zitatfälschungen Stimmung machen:
Renate Kuenast erringt Erfolg gegen Facebook-Nutzer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DemonX (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darum möchte ich auch einen konkreten Fall, Es geht mir auch darum zu sehen, ob der User überhaupt die Komplexität der Situation verstanden hat.
> 
> Das nächste ist die Definition des Wortes "Zwangsehe". Ich habe einen indischen Studenten betreut, ihn durch seinen Master gebracht und eine Stelle besorgt. Der war 25 und ich diskutierte mit ihm, wie er sich denn Beziehung vorstellt. Seine Antwort war: _"Da kümmern sich sich meine Eltern drum. Die haben 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Beziehungen und können besser beurteilen, wer für mich gut ist."_ Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er schon 7 Jahre in Deutschland und ziemlich gut integriert. Ich habe über die Antwort gestaunt. Er hat dann die Frau geheiratet, die seine Eltern ihm ausgesucht haben. Ist das eine "Zwangshochzeit"? Ist es eine Zwangshochzeit gewesen, wenn früher in unseren Adelhäusern Ehen arrangiert wurden?
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es nur, dass man andere Kulturen akzeptiert und im besten Fall versteht. Wer mit Scheuklappen aus seiner Gartenzwergkultur über andere entscheidet, erzeugt in der Regel als _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer"_  mehr Elend als er Positives bewirkt. Meine Meinung. Ich haue jetzt wieder in eine politische Kerbe, weil ich mir zu 99% sicher bin, dass jene, die Frau Künast mit diesen unsäglichen Beleidigungen überzogen haben, zu jenen  _"rechtsbraunversiffter Heilsbringer" _zu zählen sind, die unter anderem gegen politische Korrektheit "kämpfen".



Das ist doch ganz einfach:

Kinderehen in Deutschland: eine Herausforderung fuer die Behoerden | Deutschland | DW | 21.09.2019

"Hier kann eine Ausnahmeregelung des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung von Kinderehen greifen, nach der eine Ehe nicht aufgehoben werden soll, wenn das erhebliche Nachteilen für den minderjährigen Ehegatten hätte. Viele Fälle, sagt Michell, würden in diesem Sinne als Härtefall eingestuft, sodass die Ehe aufrechterhalten wird."

Also genau was du im Endeffekt willst. Der Artikel beschreibt übrigens auch wie wenige Ehen bisher wirklich aufgelöst wurden.
Prinzipiell muss aber halt erstmal ein allgemeingültiges Gesetz her nach dem man und auch die Behörden sich richten können. Aber es kann halt nicht sein dass man erst mal alles vor Gericht prüfen muss, daher das Gesetz. Und dann können die, für die es ein Härtefall ist, eine Prüfung beantragen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich jetzt beleidigen wollte, dann könnte ich Dich für Deine Ausagen jetzt "Drecksfotze" , _"Stück ScheiBe" _und_ ( ... hier einsetzen, was Dich wirlich persönlich beleidigt, du froschfressender Untermensch ...) u_nd dann sagen, ist ja alles nur Konjunktiv. Nein, dass ist zu billig und zu einfach. Das Gedicht war für mich keine sinnvolle Kritik, weil es unerträgliche Vorurteile aufgriff und billigst verarbeitete, Das war kein gutes Stück Satire. Es ware einzig das Betteln um Aufmerksamkeit. Und das hat funktioniert. Darum war es erfolgreiche Satire, aber trotzdem keine hochwertige.





BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Es ist reichlich naiv zu glauben, Böhmermann wäre der Unterschied nicht bewusst. Er hat immerhin Geschichte, Soziologie und Theater-, Film- und Fernsehwissenschaften studiert und abgebrochen.



Ich denke, ihr beide versteht hier etwas grundsätzlich falsch. Es geht nicht darum, ob es gute Satire war oder nicht, oder ob sie geschmackvoll war oder nicht. Sie war beides nicht, aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Es geht auch nicht darum, über den Konjunktiv grundsätzlich etwas rechtfertigen zu wollen.

Der Knackpunkt ist, dass es NICHT darum ging, Erdogan mit dem Inhalt des Gedichts zu schmähen, sondern mit der Unterstellung, dass man ihm so ein Gedicht vor den Latz knallen müsse, damit er begreift, wie eine Schmähung tatsächlich aussieht, nachdem er und seinesgleichen jede Kritik als Schmähung einordnen. Den Unterschied zwischen "Erdogan, du bist ein Ziegenf*cker!" und "Erdogan, wenn ich dich beleidigen wollte, würde ich nicht deine dubiosen Machenschaften ansprechen, sondern dich einen Ziegenf*cker nennen." sollte man nicht erklären müssen. DAS ist der Punkt, an dem Satire einsetzt.
Böhmermann, den ich ohnehin für maßlos überbewertet halte, hätte das allerdings deutlich besser machen können. Tatsächlich setzt er gerne auf Schockwirkung, wo trockenes Understatement womöglich sogar wirksamer wäre.

Um die Kurve zum Thema zu nehmen: Das alles trifft auf den Fall Künast nicht zu. Sie _fühlt_ sich nicht durch Kritik geschmäht und beleidigt, sondern sie _wurde tatsächlich_ durch Titulierungen, die in keinerlei sachlichem Bezug zur geäußerten Kritik stehen, geschmäht und beleidigt. Daran würde auch der Konjunktiv nichts ändern, da dieser keinen Unterschied verdeutlichen könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist, dass es NICHT darum ging, Erdogan mit dem Inhalt des Gedichts zu schmähen, sondern mit der Unterstellung, dass man ihm so ein Gedicht vor den Latz knallen müsse, damit er begreift, wie eine Schmähung tatsächlich aussieht, nachdem er und seinesgleichen jede Kritik als Schmähung einordnen.


Der Hintergrund ist in Zusammenhang mit den willkürlichen Massenverhaftungen eindeutig. Trotzdem ist es ein paar Schippen zu viel, zu weit über das Ziel geschossen, denn eine Schmähung beginnt schon wesentlich früher. Diese Art Verohung der Sprache, und das ist die Parallele zu den Beleidigungen an Frau Künast, ist irgendwie zu stoppen. Dieter Nuhr nutzt die harten Worte im Sinne von_ "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" _. Und das sollten wir längst überwunden haben.

Wenn ich an Satire zu Zeiten von Lichtenberg mit mehr oder weniger absolutistischen Herrschern denken, dann war Satire wichtig und richtig. Sehe ich heutige Misstände, also in der Regel kleine Abweichungen des Verhaltens von unserem aller Verhaltenskodex, dann schießt mir Satire oft viel zu hart und unnachgiebig. Sie darf das, aber die Dauerberieselung mit massiven Angriffen durch hunderte von Satirikern verändert unseren Sprachgebrach, ich beobachte das bei mir seit Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Satire zu Zeiten von Lichtenberg mit mehr oder weniger absolutistischen Herrschern denken, dann war Satire wichtig und richtig. Sehe ich heutige Misstände, also in der Regel kleine Abweichungen des Verhaltens von unserem aller Verhaltenskodex, dann schießt mir Satire oft viel zu hart und unnachgiebig. Sie darf das, aber die Dauerberieselung mit massiven Angriffen durch hunderte von Satirikern verändert unseren Sprachgebrach, ich beobachte das bei mir seit Jahren.


Da wünscht man sich die "alten" Satiriker wieder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da wünscht man sich die "alten" Satiriker wieder:


Ebend, die preisgekrönte Sendung gegen den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal mit all den korrupten Dingen wurden ganz ohne jede Beleidigung dargestellt. So geht Satire, die i ch gut finde. Aber so ist das, Zeiten ändern sich

Kann ich nur empfehlen; Hinsetzen und genießen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oF9WGBonehE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Die nächste Korrektur des Urteils. 

Facebook-Kommentare gegen Kuenast: Gericht stuft "Stueck ********" nun doch als beleidigend ein  | rbb24
LG-Berlin-Richter aendern 'Drecks *****'-Entscheidung | LTO.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Nächstes Update - Doppelter Erfolg:
Gegen Hass im Netz: Renate Kuenast gewinnt zwei Gerichtsverfahren | heise online


----------



## Research (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ja. Falschzitat. Wir mit den DeepFakes noch interessanter.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nächstes Update - Doppelter Erfolg:
> Gegen Hass im Netz: Renate Kuenast gewinnt zwei Gerichtsverfahren | heise online



Das ist schon traurig,

wenn zwischen Lesen und Verstehen solch eine Diskrepanz besteht,

das da Gerichte darüber entscheiden müssen.

Die allgemeine Verblödung,

und das asoziales Verhalten nimmt ja auch 

schon im RL zu.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wenn man sich so anschaut, was da im Netz so an Volksverhetzung verbreitet wird.
Da wird dann zu recht auch mal eine Freiheitsstrafe fällig:
Bayern: Erster Hate-Speech-Beauftragter eingesetzt | LTO.de


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Schön das man Neusprech nutzt.

Bin sicher jetzt fühlen sich die Bürger auf der Straße sicherer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so anschaut, was da im Netz so an Volksverhetzung verbreitet wird.
> Da wird dann zu recht auch mal eine Freiheitsstrafe fällig:
> Bayern: Erster Hate-Speech-Beauftragter eingesetzt | LTO.de


Wie dankbar wären diese Straftäter wohl, wenn ihre verbalen Entgleisungen gar nicht durch eine moderative Freischaltung wie bei SPON gekommen wäre oder durch gute Moderation wie hier nach kurzer Zeit gelöscht worden wäre.  Aber gut, bestimmte Gruppen meinen ja, alles muss wegen der Meinungsfreihet stehen bleiben, bis Gerichte entscheiden. 120 Tagensätze tut schon weh. Dafür darf mich gerne jeder hier _"Decksfotze" _nennen. Wenn ich hinterher die beruhigende Gewissheit habe, dass jemand dann 90 Tage Sozialdienst ableistet, freue ich mich ab jetzt gegen jeden verhetzenden und beleidigenden Text. Onlineanzeigen sind schnell gemacht.

Mal sehen, wie lernfähig die Menschen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Die fehlenden Umgangsformen wird auch kein

Gericht/keine Moderation mehr ersetzen können,

das ist halt alles eine Sache der Erziehung.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Umgangsformen wird auch kein
> Gericht/keine Moderation mehr ersetzen können,
> das ist halt alles eine Sache der Erziehung.



Sicherlich nehmen manche Kinder den Unflat im Elternhaus auf, aber viele eben auch dort, wo Eltern und berufliche Pädagogen keinen Einfluss darauf haben - nämlich in der Öffentlichkeit. Und dort bekommt man ihn eben nur dadurch reduziert, dass die Verursacher mit Sanktionen rechnen müssen.

Das hier mehrgleisig gefahren wird, ist also im Prinzip absolut richtig. Nicht zuletzt sind gerichtliche Sanktionen ja auch eine Art Erziehung für erwachsene Menschen, die es aus irgendwelchen Gründen als Kinder nicht hinlänglich gelernt haben.

Als Kind lernt man im Idealfall, dass es Regeln gibt und das man diese einhalten sollte. Der Gesetzgeber stellt einige dieser Regeln auf und sorgt für deren Einhaltung. Das geht Hand in Hand.


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Dafür braucht es aber auch ein moralisches Fundament.

Die Polizei hat, ja, Beleidigungen und Co. auch zu behandeln.

Allerdings sehen wir hier mal ein Beispiel:
Man investigated by police for retweeting transgender limerick

Wahrend dessen:
Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia
+1400 Kinder, ~11 Jahren alt, Vergewaltigt, unter Drogen gesetzt, gefoltert, Zwangsprostitution.

Wir haben hinreichend Gesetze.
Die Briten auch.
Nur wurden dort Ressourcen um-verteilt.

Gleiche Muster in DE.
Polizei auf der Straße wird eingespart.
Online wird hochgefahren.
Polotical Correctness wird wichtiger als Schwerverbrechen.

The grooming gang cover-up
is Britain’s real racism scandal


> The copper, who was unable to be identified, told a missing child’s  distraught father that grooming was “P----s----ing”, and admitted that  “what with it being Asians, we can’t afford for this to be coming out”,  because the town “would erupt”.



An dem Punkt sind wir scheinbar noch nicht, doch erinnert sich vielleicht der ein oder andere an den pädophilen Kirchenskandal, weltweiter Skandal.
Sexueller Missbrauch in der roemisch-katholischen Kirche – Wikipedia


> In einem Bericht aus dem Jahre 2007 erwähnte Die Zeit  zwei Priester des Bistums Würzburg, darunter einen Fall aus Sandberg,  die sexuelle Übergriffe auf Kinder begangen hatten. Erwähnt wurden zudem  ein Fall aus Krefeld, Bistum Aachen, ein verurteilter Pfarrer aus  Hessen, ein zurückgetretener Pfarrer aus dem Allgäu, ein zu zwei Jahren  Haft verurteilter Priester aus dem Emsland, ein schwäbischer Pfarrer,  der wegen Missbrauchs in 59 Fällen zu drei Jahren Haft verurteilt wurde,  ein Seelsorger aus Coburg und ein Pater aus Südbaden, die beide zu zwei  Jahren verurteilt worden waren.



Das ist totales Versagen von allen Personen. Polizei. Staatsanwalt. Richter. Ordnungsamt. Eltern. Gesellschaft und Staat versagen.

Dann noch der Zustand unserer Gerichte:
https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/poli...r-mangel-und-verfahrenseinstellungen-100.html


> Als seine 13-jährige Tochter ihm erzählt, dass ein Nachbar sie sexuell  missbraucht habe, erstattet der Vater Anzeige. Doch es dauert aufgrund  von Personalmangel sechs Monate, bis die Staatsanwaltschaft eine  Anklageschrift erstellt. Vier Jahre lang wird der Prozess immer wieder  verschoben – und am Ende steht eine Bewährungsstrafe für den Nachbarn.  Der Grund: Dauert ein Verfahren zu lange, können Angeklagte auf einen  Straferlass hoffen.



Meine Prioritätliegt bei solchen Straftaten.
Der Grandbasis. Und dort wird gnadenlos versagt.


Wenn wir damit fertig sind, das im Griff haben.
Dann bitte gerne, auf ins Internet, Beleidigungen jagen.



Aber jeder möge selber etscheide was ihm wichtiger ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich nehmen manche Kinder den Unflat im Elternhaus auf, aber viele eben auch dort, wo Eltern und berufliche Pädagogen keinen Einfluss darauf haben - nämlich in der Öffentlichkeit. Und dort bekommt man ihn eben nur dadurch reduziert, dass die Verursacher mit Sanktionen rechnen müssen.



Die Mehrheit der Öffentlichkeit besteht auch aus Eltern, wenn auch nicht den eigenen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> Wenn wir damit fertig sind, das im Griff haben.
> Dann bitte gerne, auf ins Internet, Beleidigungen jagen.



Das einfachste ist einfach im Netz keine Hasskommentare oder rechtsextreme AfD-Propaganda mehr zu verbreiten. Dann können sich dei Behörden wieder auf ihre eigentliche Arbeit konzentrieren.

Dazu gibt es dann halt auch Nebenwirkungen: UEberwachungspaket: Identifikationspflicht fuer Gamer-Plattformen - ComputerBase
Wobei man die Identifizierung auch zentral z.B. über eine Webseite der Bundesdruckerei lösen könnte, die eh alle Ausweisdaten hat. Dort könnte man dann einfach nach einem Login beliebig viele Keys anlegen, die man jeweils in den Diensten bei Anmeldung mit als  pseudonyme Registrierung angibt.
Damit lässt sich dann weder eine Verknüpfung zwischen den Diensten herstellen, wenn man da jeweils einen individuellen Key verwendet, noch haben die Dienste die persönlichen Daten. 
Bei einer Straftat könnte man sich dann mit den Bestandsdaten den individuellen Key holen und in der offiziellen Datenbank abfragen, zu welcher Person der gehört. In der Datenbank selbst sind aber keine Webseitendaten hinterlegt, so dass sich nicht für eine Person alle genutzten Webseiten abfragen lassen. 
Der Seitenbetreiber könnte den Key z.B. per Hash bei der Datenbank verifizieren.


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

1. Was sind Has-Kommentare?
2. Ist Hass verboten?
3. Ist Propaganda verboten?
4. Willst du Werkzeuge bauen, die mehr Überwachung?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ja Hass, der sich in Beleidigungen etc. äußert, ist verboten. Genauso wie rechtsextreme Propaganda, siehe §130 StGB. 

Wie gesagt, es geht gerade um die Identifizierbarkeit, ohne überall seinen Ausweis fotografieren zu müssen. Wenn du Probleme in der Umsetzung siehst, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hast, kannst du mir die aber gerne sagen.

Die Lösung mit den Keys/Token hat den Vorteil, dass die Dienste eben keine persönlichen Daten brauchen und der Staat alleine nicht weiß, auf welchen Seiten man angemeldet ist.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> 1. Was sind Has-Kommentare?



Das kommt darauf an, wen du fragst. Ich würde spontan sagen, dass sind Kommentare von Heinrich Has von Lauffen, ein Rechtswissenschaftler des 16. Jahrhunderts und späterer Regierungspräsident des Herzogtums Luxemburg.

Falls du Hasskommentare meinst, sollte es dich nicht überfordern, das selbst herauszufinden.



> 2. Ist Hass verboten?



Auch das solltest du dir selbst beantworten können: Du kannst und darfst hassen, was und wen du willst. Justiziabel wird es dann, wenn du deinen Hass exportierst und damit andere Leute aufstachelst. 



> 3. Ist Propaganda verboten?



Nicht per se. Sie wird es, wenn sie mit Diffamierung und/oder Verbreitung falscher Aussagen, Volksverhetzung und anderen Strafbeständen einher geht.

(Oder wenn du deine Propaganda dort betreibst, wo du kein Jedermanns-, Haus-, Sende- oder Plakatierungsrecht etc. ausüben darfst, was aber ein eher sekundäres Problem ist.)



> 4. Willst du Werkzeuge bauen, die mehr Überwachung?



Du selbst hast doch Großbritanniens zur Sprache gebracht. Nur dass es dort nicht das Problem ist, dass Ressourcen von der Verfolgung von - beispielsweise - Kindesmissbrauch abgezogen würden, um Hasskommentare zu verfolgen, sondern weil die Rechtskonservativen dort seit Jahren einen Abbau bürgernaher Polizeiarbeit ("Cop" bedeutet übrigens ursprünglich "Constable *on Patrol*") zugunsten von mehr Überwachung betreiben. Die Städte werden bis zur Oberkante mit Kameras vollgepackt, deren Aufnahmen - wenn's nicht gerade offensichtlich knallt - aufgrund Personalmangels gar nicht live beobachtet oder, wenn überhaupt, erst nach Monaten ausgewertet werden.

Und die solcherart kaputt gesparte Polizei wird obendrein durch dieselbe Politik angehalten, "präventiv" Personen mit Migrationshintergrund zu schikanieren und hat damit noch weniger Kapazitäten, um beispielsweise auf die Schilderungen von Kindern aus sozial schwachen Schichten hören, die teilweise auf der Straße leben oder anderweitig in die Halbwelt abgerutscht sind. Wobei die weit geöffnete sozialen Schere auch ein Ergebnis der Rechtskonservativen ist, die seit Jahren systematischen Abbau von Erwerbsmöglichkeiten für die kleinen Leute für ihre Klientel betreiben.

Sprich, die Verfolgung von Hatespeech ist ganz sicher nicht Schuld an diesen prominenten Fall von Kindesmissbrauch. Aber diejenigen, die sich gern Hatespeech bedienen und diese relativieren haben die sozialen Bedingungen und fehlende Sensibilität der Polizei geschaffen UND fördern obendrein die Überwachung, die dir ein besonderer Dorn im Auge ist. Zum Ausgleich sind sie die Ersten, die solche Dramen ausschlachten.

Du kläffst also wieder einmal den grundfalschen Baum an und ich bin mir nach wie vor nicht sicher, ob es schlichtes Unvermögen oder perfide Methode ist.


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

DKK007, warum nutzt du dann nicht die passenden Begriffe?
Wir haben dafür Definitionen.
Beleidigung - Rechtslexikon



> Genauso wie rechtsextreme Propaganda, siehe §130 StGB.


Falsch:

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/130.html 

Das ist Volksverhetzung. Unabhängig wer. Allgemeingültig. Universell.
Das hat niemand für sich gepachtet.

@Mahoy,
 1. also wieder keine rechtliche Definition sondern Willkür. Such dir aus was es ist.

Wie wäre das hier:
Hate Symbols Database | ADL
Und so Schlager wie: It's OKto be white? OK-Handgeste, Pepe, WP?
Auffällig das dort nur in Richtung NS geguckt wird.

2. Nein, 
§ 111 StGB Öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten - dejure.org

Wenn ich sage: E ist verachtenswert und Hochkriminell wenn Cum-Ex Millionen nicht eingetrieben werden, Verbrecher nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Warburg Bank im Cum-Ex-Skandal: Hamburg verzichtete auf 47 Millionen Euro | tagesschau.de
Dann stachelt das Leute vielleicht auf.
Aber nicht strafbar. 

3. Korrekt. Halte dich an Gesetze. Und man darf alles sagen.

4. GB wird seit Jahren von Sozialisten Regiert.
Die haben/hatten ? dort seitzwar eine Conservative Mehrheit im Wahlergebniss (hauchdünn), Gesetzes-gebend aber Sozialisten.

Immer mehr Geld für Überwachung, weniger Geld für echte Polizeiarbeit.

Und doch, 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/tolerant-nation-time-shamed-grooming-gangs-prey-girls/


> The BBC was keen to indulge the notion that a cossetted  multi-millionairess had been a victim of racism, while completely  ignoring girls like Victoria Agoglia, who died after having her  15-year-old veins filled with heroin so she could be raped by dozens of  “Asian” (Pakistani-heritage) men.





> I ask you, which case is of greater national significance? A duchess who  leaves the Royal family after 20 months because it’s “not working for  me”, or the revelation that police officers turned a blind eye to scores  of children being grotesquely violated because to arrest their  tormentors might look like cultural insensitivity?





> Not much “white privilege” for poor Victoria Agoglia,  whose grandmother begged in vain for police and social services to help  her. Nor for the 11-year-old in Oxford whose buttock was branded with  the initial of her British-Pakistani “owner”. On the contrary. The girls  being white, and their abusers being non-white, made it much less  likely they would be protected.





> At long  last, we now have conclusive proof of that. After a five-year  investigation, the Independent Office for Police Conduct has just upheld  a complaint against a senior Rotherham officer who admitted that his  force ignored the sexual abuse of girls by grooming gangs “*for decades”  because it was afraid of increasing “racial tensions”.*





> Furthermore, if your authorities are afraid to confront and condemn  those misogynistic *attitudes for fear of appearing racist*, then that  sexual abuse can flourish on an industrial scale.


genau das.

Das ist, ist, ich weis nicht, das ist jenseits meiner Definition vo Böse.
Geld für Überwachung, Geld, Zeit, Mannstärke für sowas:
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/feb/14/transgender-tweet-police-acted-unlawfully


> Police officers unlawfully interfered with a man’s right to freedom of  expression by turning up at his place of work to speak to him about  allegedly “transphobic” tweets, the high court has ruled.


Das ist einer Perversion, Degeneration. Da werden abertausende Kinder zu Sexsklaven gefoltert, unter Drogen gesetzt und wie Vieh gebrandmarkt.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ation-rotherham-rochdale-police-a9215261.html
1 Jahr, 19 tausend Kinder. Von organisierten Banden.

Und dann das hier:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-children-calling-transgender-woman-man.html


> A mother was arrested in front of her children and locked up for seven  hours after referring to a transgender woman as a man online.



Und das ist es was ich hier in DE nicht haben will.


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Und nein, ich denke das es keine ordentliche Lösung gibt im Netz Sachen zu unterdrücken (Wort und Schrift die nicht in die oben genannten Themen fallen). Und nein, wir sollten es auch nicht versuchen. Siehe DDR, siehe China.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Research schrieb:


> 1. Was sind Has-Kommentare?



Das liegt im Auge des betrachtenden Richters. Frueher haben Respekt, Hoeflichkeit & gesunder Menschenverstand zur Beantwortung dieser Frage ausgereicht; dieser Tage muessen da tatsaechlich die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages ran. Vom Land der Dichter & Denker zu dem der Richter & Henker.



Research schrieb:


> 2. Ist Hass verboten?



Noe. Allein in den vier Waenden darf ein jeder hassen, vor Stolz auf´s Vaterland platzen oder auf Bilder von Heil Hoecke onanieren, bis der Akku leer ist. Uebergriffig oder im oeffentlichen Raum dagegen: siehe 1.



Research schrieb:


> 3. Ist Propaganda verboten?



Nur, wenn sie gegen das Gesetz verstoesst.

Das Problem ist am Ende auch weniger "Propaganda" und eher das Erfinden von alternativen oder das Weglassen tatsaechlicher Fakten, um bei der Zielgruppe ganz bestimmte Reflexe auszuloesen und / oder ihrer intelektuellen Massetraegheit entgegenzukommen. Wenn man etwa den menschengemachten Klimawandel fuer nichtexistent erklaert, braucht der Mensch ja "folgerichtig" (Anfuehrungszeichen, ehe es noch irgendwer wirklich glaubt) nix an seinem Verhalten zu aendern. Wenn der Auslaender an allem schuld ist, hat man selbst ja alles richtig gemacht. Und wenn jeder nur noch an sich selbst denkt, dann ist ja irgendwie auch an jeden gedacht. To be continued. Bei schlichten Gemuetern mit einem Weltbild im Bierdeckelformat verfaengt das und wird an der Urne belohnt.



Research schrieb:


> 4. Willst du Werkzeuge bauen, die mehr Überwachung?



Was ist das - ein Satz? Eine Frage?

Falls da ein "ermoeglichen" am Ende gefehlt hat - das kann ich nur fuer mich und da mit "Nein" beantworten. Wenn bei Facebook, in Foren oder sonstwo drauflosgewortkotzt wird, ist eine Ueberwachungsstruktur unnoetig, weil es ja digitaloeffentlich passiert. Eine personell aufgestockte Exekutive und Judikative, die derlei konsequent verfolgt und mehr Strafanzeigen waeren ein guter Anfang; wenn das nicht reicht, kann man darueber nachdenken, den Betreibern von Plattformen wie dieser hier aufzuerlegen, vor der Eroeffnung eines Accounts die Personalien des- oder derjenigen abzufragen und geschuetzt zu verwahren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Falls da ein "ermoeglichen" am Ende gefehlt hat - das kann ich nur fuer  mich und da mit "Nein" beantworten. Wenn bei Facebook, in Foren oder  sonstwo drauflosgewortkotzt wird, ist eine Ueberwachungsstruktur  unnoetig, weil es ja digitaloeffentlich passiert. Eine personell  aufgestockte Exekutive und Judikative, die derlei konsequent verfolgt  und mehr Strafanzeigen waeren ein guter Anfang; wenn das nicht reicht,  kann man darueber nachdenken, den Betreibern von Plattformen wie dieser  hier aufzuerlegen, vor der Eroeffnung eines Accounts die Personalien  des- oder derjenigen abzufragen und geschuetzt zu verwahren.


Also doch Überwachung.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Nicht gelesen? Nicht verstanden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht gelesen? Nicht verstanden?



Gelesen und verstanden, ist aber versteckt. Sollte Ermittlung nicht helfen dann Überwachung. Da man Pseudonyme nutzen kann und da Ermittlung nicht helfen wird folgt Überwachung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Überwachung.


Überwachung ist ein typisches Totschlagwort. 
Überwachung ist nicht gleich Überwachung.

Die Moderation  in diesem Forum "Überwacht"
auch die Einhaltung der Forenregeln. Ist das gut
oder schlecht? Was meinst Du?


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

O.K. - also nicht verstanden oder nicht an einer Problemloesung interessiert oder nicht in der Lage oder willens, das Vorhandensein eines Problems zu erkennen.

Mein Vorschlag ist - Exekutive (Strafverfolgungsbehoerden) und Judikative (Gerichte) so auszustatten, dass die Bereitschaft zur Anzeigenerstattung steigt - weil objektiv auch zu erwarten ist, dass der Anzeige nachgegangen und ein moeglicher Straftaeter abgeurteilt wird.

Wenn das nicht gelingt - etwa weil die Masse der justiziablen Aeusserungen fuer Exekutive und Judikative nicht mehr zu bewaeltigen ist - bin ich offen dafuer, z. B. Facebook- oder Forenaccounts nur noch freizuschalten, wenn zuvor die Identitaet einer Person ueberprueft wurde. Das ist keine Ueberwachung, es erlaubt nur das beschleunigte Feststellen, wer eine etwaige Straftat begangen hat. Also wie das Nummernschild am Auto, das ja auch nicht Namen und Anschrift des Halters enthaelt. Alleine das Wissen um die Moeglichkeit, dass man seine kleinen Schweinereien nicht mehr ungestraft aus der Deckung des anonymen Internets heraus begehen kann, wuerde deren Zahl mutmasslich deutlich abschmelzen lassen. Und in Foren drauf los zu beleidigen ist kein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang. Die Unantastberkeit der Menschenwuerde dagegen schon.

Habe ich Deinen zu Ende gedachten Gegenvorschlag ueberlesen oder ... ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



JePe schrieb:


> ... Alleine das Wissen um die Moeglichkeit, dass man seine kleinen Schweinereien nicht mehr ungestraft aus der Deckung des anonymen Internets heraus begehen kann, wuerde deren Zahl mutmasslich deutlich abschmelzen lassen.  ...


Dazu müsste zuerst die Einsicht vorhanden sein, dass man _"kleine Schweinereien" _begeht. Dieses Forschungsergebnis sollte Dir zu denken geben. Es wird darum mit Klarnamen vermutlich nicht weniger, aber zumindest wird die Verfolgung einfacher. Denke dann aber an den Fall in Östereich, als der Ladenbesitzer einfach behauptete, ein Kunde nutze seinen Rechner für die Beleidigungen. 

Es ist wie mit dem Nummernschild ohne Bild des Fahrenden, Eine Halterhaftung gibt es bei Fahrzeugen nicht für Straftaten. Das sieht z.B. bei der Nutzung einer IP Adresse anders aus, das ist für mich aber auch Rechtsbeugung, weil eine IP-Adresse eben keine eindeutige personelöle Zuordnung ermöglicht
_"...  Eine Forschungsarbeit der Universität Zürich zeigt nun aber,  dass Hasskommentatoren zunehmend mit vollem Namen agieren. Ein  Anonymitätsverbot dürfte die gefürchteten «Shitstorms» somit nicht  verhindern, sondern möglicherweise sogar anheizen.  ... "_
UZH -Media  Hasskommentatoren verzichten im Netz haeufig auf ihre Anonymitaet


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

... wobei das jetzt eher eine statistische Auswertung als eine sozialwissenschaftliche Analyse ist. Ausserdem kommt es hier mMn auf den vorletzten Absatz an - "Es wird als sehr unwahrscheinlich erachtet(...)". Darum waere ich primaer ja auch dafuer, dass Exekutive und Judikative in die Lage versetzt werden, dem bereits geltenden Recht Geltung zu verschaffen. Nur wenn das nicht gelingt, muss man ueber einen naechsten Schritt nachdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



JePe schrieb:


> ... wobei das jetzt eher eine statistische Auswertung als eine sozialwissenschaftliche Analyse ist.


Natürlich und es ist nur eine Studie. Ich las zu dem Thema aber vor Jahren an vielen Stellen im Netz und es ging dabei auch um das Problem der "Einsicht". Die muss zuerst erfolgen. Dazu helfen natürlich auch Verurteilungen, ist aber nach einer Verurteilung den Betroffenen immer noch nicht klar, warum man eine Mitbürgerin nicht "Drecksfotze" nennen darf, führen solche Urteile mehr zur Staatsverdrossenheit.

Ich sage weiterhin: Der Schlüssel ist Bildung, und wenn ich mir anschaue, was heute in Schulen passiert, schwant mir schreckliches. Ob die neuen Rentenzahler wirklich meine Zukunft sichern können, wird eine spannende Wette.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Überwachung ist ein typisches Totschlagwort.
> Überwachung ist nicht gleich Überwachung.
> 
> Die Moderation  in diesem Forum "Überwacht"
> ...



Die Moderation hier hat aber keinen Zugriff auf Klarnamen oder Passnummern.
Die Moderation wird auch nicht gezwungen diese zu erheben.

Zu was staatliche Überwachung führt sieht man an der DDR und an China. Ist alle supertoll mit stattlicher Überwachung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Moderation hier hat aber keinen Zugriff auf Klarnamen oder Passnummern.



Das hat keiner.
Wenn die Polizei deine Daten ermitteln will, muss sie das per Gerichtsbeschluss beim Provider machen.
Und das kann die Moderation natürlich auch. Wenn die feststellt, dass hier im Forum Hetze betrieben wird oder jemand strafrechtlich relevanter Sachen verbreiten will, kann sie die IP Adressen weiter geben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Wenn das nicht gelingt - etwa weil die Masse der justiziablen  Aeusserungen fuer Exekutive und Judikative nicht mehr zu bewaeltigen ist  - bin ich offen dafuer, z. B. Facebook- oder Forenaccounts nur noch  freizuschalten, wenn zuvor die Identitaet einer Person ueberprueft  wurde. Das ist keine Ueberwachung, es erlaubt nur das beschleunigte  Feststellen, wer eine etwaige Straftat begangen hat. Also wie das  Nummernschild am Auto, das ja auch nicht Namen und Anschrift des Halters  enthaelt. Alleine das Wissen um die Moeglichkeit, dass man seine  kleinen Schweinereien nicht mehr ungestraft aus der Deckung des anonymen  Internets heraus begehen kann, wuerde deren Zahl mutmasslich deutlich  abschmelzen lassen. Und in Foren drauf los zu beleidigen ist kein  Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang. Die Unantastberkeit der Menschenwuerde  dagegen schon.


Du hast das Internet und seine Funktionsweise auf gar keinen Fall verstanden.
Es ist global, an Landesgrenzen wird kein Halt gemacht, Länder die das umsetzen wollen werden (zurecht) scharf verurteilt.
Ergo ist sowas unmöglich zu verhindern, es verlagert sich nur in andere Foren in anderen Ländern bzw. das Tor-Netzwerk. Das können dann unsere oberschlauen Politiker nicht mehr sehen und für die ist die Welt in Ordnung.
Wenn du gerne so eine Überwachung wie in China willst sage es doch. 
So nebenbei: Björn Höcke wäre sicher froh vor der Machtübernahme ein Überwachungssystem zu haben, erleichtert dann seine Säuberungsaktionen.
Daher Vorsicht bei dem was man aufbauen will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat keiner.
> Wenn die Polizei deine Daten ermitteln will, muss sie das per Gerichtsbeschluss beim Provider machen.
> Und das kann die Moderation natürlich auch. Wenn die feststellt, dass hier im Forum Hetze betrieben wird oder jemand strafrechtlich relevanter Sachen verbreiten will, kann sie die IP Adressen weiter geben.


Ich hoffe du hast schonmal was von Proxyservern und VPN gehört. Dann wäre klar, dass das eh nur gegen die Doofen hilft.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wenn man in Hamburg fuer das Mitfuehren von Murmeln und Taucherbrille verurteilt oder wegen des Tragens von schwarzer Verkleidung verpruegelt wird, stoert Dich das doch auch nicht? Wieso forderst Du Anonymitaet fuer Dich selbst, wo Du sie anderen doch verwehren willst? Wieso moechtest Du eine vermutete Gesinnung bei anderen ahnden lassen, wo Du doch Deine eigene unter Artenschutz stellst?

Hast Du nun eigentlich einen Gegenvorschlag zu meinem, von Dir entweder nicht vorstandenen oder boeswillig sinnentstellten Ansatz oder bleibt es am Ende wieder beim "Dagegen!"-Schild?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast schonmal was von Proxyservern und VPN gehört. Dann wäre klar, dass das eh nur gegen die Doofen hilft.



Frag mal die Admins hier, wie die das mit VPN sehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Wieso forderst Du Anonymitaet fuer Dich selbst, wo Du sie anderen doch verwehren willst?


Alle anderen können diese auch haben. Ich will diese keinem verbieten. 


> Wenn man in Hamburg fuer das Mitfuehren von Murmeln und Taucherbrille  verurteilt oder wegen des Tragens von schwarzer Verkleidung verpruegelt  wird, stoert Dich das doch auch nicht?


Wenn es um Demonstrationen geht: Da ist auch keine Klarnamenpflicht, jeder kann anonym teilnehmen.


> Hast Du nun eigentlich einen Gegenvorschlag zu meinem, von Dir entweder  nicht vorstandenen oder boeswillig sinnentstellten, Ansatz oder bleibt  es am Ende wieder beim "Dagegen!"-Schild?


Nein, weil man sich gegen Technik nicht gesetzlich wehren kann. Man kann auch in Deutschland nicht kontrollieren was Radio Nordkorea sendet. So auch im Internet. Es gibt Foren wie Deutschland im Deep Web gegen die der Staat praktisch nichts tun kann, sofern die Betreiber sich richtig anstellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Admins hier, wie die das mit VPN sehen.



Das ist alleinige Sache der Admins hier, der Staat kann  da nicht mitreden. Wird zudem schwer das zu erkennen, sofern die IP-Bereiche nicht bekannt sind bzw. immer gleich bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist alleinige Sache der Admins hier, der Staat kann  da nicht mitreden. Wird zudem schwer das zu erkennen, sofern die IP-Bereiche nicht bekannt sind bzw. immer gleich bleiben.



Ich meine das so, dass VPN nicht schütz, da das eben erkannt wird. Wie gesagt, frag mal einen Admin, wie PCGH User erkennen kann, auch wenn die einen VPN benutzen.
Der Staat kann jedes Verbrechen aufklären -- wenn er die Ressourcen dazu einsetzen will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine das so, dass VPN nicht schütz, da das eben erkannt wird. Wie gesagt, frag mal einen Admin, wie PCGH User erkennen kann, auch wenn die einen VPN benutzen.
> Der Staat kann jedes Verbrechen aufklären -- wenn er die Ressourcen dazu einsetzen will.



Am Schreibverhalten kann man das erkennen.
Gibt dann noch technische Merkmale wie Mailadressen oder Cookies. Kann man aber alles verhindern.
Und nein, der Staat kann nicht jedes Verbrechen aufklären. Frage mal bei der Polizei nach, wie viele ungeklärte Fälle die so haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Moderation hier hat aber keinen Zugriff auf Klarnamen oder Passnummern.
> Die Moderation wird auch nicht gezwungen diese zu erheben.
> 
> Zu was staatliche Überwachung führt sieht man an der DDR und an China. Ist alle supertoll mit stattlicher Überwachung.


Schwurbel Dich doch nicht raus. Ich sagte doch, Überwachung ist nicht Überwachung.
Der Gesetzgeber will doch selber erst einmal gar nichts wissen. Aber er beschließt z.B.,
dass bestimmte Dinge nur mit Ausweis funktionieren.

Für jeden Telefonschluss muss man sich ausweisen. Warum also nicht auch für das
"neue Telefon", denn heute telefoniert die Mehrheit mit Whatsup oder Skype. Im ersten 
Schritt werden also wie bisher Firmen per Gesetz dazu gebracht, ihre Kunden zu kennen.
Das ist nichts neues und alles andere als "Überwachungsstaat". Und es ist ganz weit weg
von komplettem entanonymisiertem Netz. 

Ist es für Dich Überwachung, und ein totaler Überwachungsstaat, dass es einen Telefon-
anschluss nur mit Vorlage des Personalausweises gibt und und kannst Du mir im zweiten 
Schritt den Unterschied in Bezug auf "Überwachungsstaat" hin zum Internet erkären?



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Admins hier, wie die das mit VPN sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und hinterfrag die VPN Anbieter, was die von Dir speichern .... Das ist doch auch nur
Schlangenöl .... Die CIA weiß, wer und warum VPN nutzt ...

Wer also nicht "böse" ist, braucht es nicht wirklich, wer "böse" ist, bekommt alles andere
als "Sicherheit".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Schwurbel Dich doch nicht raus. Ich sagte doch, Überwachung ist nicht Überwachung.
> Der Gesetzgeber will doch selber erst einmal gar nichts wissen. Aber er beschließt z.B.,
> dass bestimmte Dinge nur mit Ausweis funktionieren.


Dann überwacht er. Ist einfach so.


> Ist es für Dich Überwachung, und ein totaler Überwachungsstaat, dass es einen Telefon-
> anschluss nur mit Vorlage des Personalausweises gibt und und kannst Du mir im zweiten
> Schritt den Unterschied in Bezug auf "Überwachungsstaat" hin zum Internet erkären?


Das stimmt nicht. Geht ohne Ausweis, du bestellst den und bezahlst den. der Provider braucht keine Passnummer oder sonstwas.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Geht ohne Ausweis, du bestellst den und bezahlst den. der Provider braucht keine Passnummer oder sonstwas.


Komisch, ich kenne das nur so wie hier beschrieben, auch mit Prepaidkarten, so man sich die nicht im europäischen Ausland holt. Wie gesagt, "der Kriminelle" weiß um alle Optionen, Lieschen Müller muss den Ausweis vorzeigen

_".... Um in Deutschland einen Handyvertrag  abzuschließen, brauchen Sie zuerst einen gültigen Wohnsitz hierzulande.  Den weisen Sie nach, indem Sie (in echten Geschäften) den  Personalausweis vorlegen. Falls Sie diesen nicht zur Hand haben, geht  aber auch ein Reisepass. Beachten Sie, dass beide Dokumente natürlich  gültig sein müssen. Bei abgelaufenen Reisepässen oder Personalausweisen  wird der Mobilfunkanbieter den Vertrag ablehnen, sofern dieser Makel bei der Bearbeitung auffällt. 

Falls Sie den Handyvertrag online abschließen, müssen Sie sich ebenfalls  ausweisen. Das geschieht dann in den meisten Fällen über das  Postident-Verfahren. Sie bekommen vom Mobilfunkanbieter in diesem Fall  ein Dokument, das Sie ausfüllen müssen. Damit gehen Sie anschließend zu  einer Postfiliale. Dort wird ein Sachbearbeiter das Dokument prüfen und  anschließend Ihren Personalausweis oder einen Reisepass verlangen – und  auch in diesem Fall müssen beide Ausweise natürlich gültig sein. Das  Dokument übermittelt die Post dann an den Anbieter und der Vertrag gilt  als abgeschlossen. ..."_
Handyvertrag abschliessen: Was braucht man?

Und genau wie hier beschrieben könnte man es mit Facebook, Twitter und Co machen. Entweder geht man in den Facebookladen und zeigt seinen Personalausweiß oder man zeigt ihn dem Postbeamten. Was ist daran "Überwachungsstaat"?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Und genau wie hier beschrieben könnte man es mit Facebook, Twitter und  Co machen. Entweder geht man in den Facebookladen und zeigt seinen  Personalausweiß oder man zeigt ihn dem Postbeamten. Was ist daran  "Überwachungsstaat"?


Dass der Internetanbieter nicht die Leitung überwachen und den Datenverkehr auswerten darf, FB schon, schön verknüpft mit eindeutigen IDs.
Zudem kann man dann einfach die onion-Adresse von Facebook verwenden und sagt, dass man sich im Ausland befinde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass der Internetanbieter nicht die Leitung überwachen und den Datenverkehr auswerten darf, FB schon, schön verknüpft mit eindeutigen IDs.


Was hat das mit staatlicher Überwachung zu tun? Wenn Du ein Problem damit hast, dass Facebook Dich im Verbund mit allen amerikanischen Internetkraken überwacht, dann nutze deren Dienste nicht. Facebook weiß exakt, wer Du bist, sobald Du auch nur einmal im Internet bezahlt hast, sei es über paypal, bei Steam, im Microsoft Store, etc oder Dein Smartphone in den Rechner steckstest. Die Kraken tauschen natürlich ihre Daten aus, bzw. verkaufen sie und von jedem Internetnutzen werden GB große personalisierte Datensätze angelegt. Das machen die jetzt schon und das völlig eindeutig auf Basis Deines Rechners, Deiner Hardwarekonfiguration, Deiner CPU ID und Deiner Lesezeichen. Und wenn Du auch nur einmal Dein Telefon mit einem am Internet hängenden PC verknüpfst, liegst Du eh blank.

Wenn das für Dich ein Problem ist, ist die in diesem Thema angesprochene Klarnamenspflicht je nach Art dem Umsetzung das geringste Problem. Du solltest aufwachen, was im Netz mit Deinen Daten passiert. Du bist nicht anonym. Nur für die, die Du beleidigst und verhöhnst. Die können Dich nicht anzeigen. Onkel Zuckerberg dagegen weiß alles über Dich, ..., alles .... 

Ich z.B. war früher einmal in einem sehr persönlichem kleinen Forum für Lesben. Das ist zwanzig Jahre her und es war im geschlossenen Bereich, den man nur nach persönlichem Kontakt mit der Betreiberin erreichte, sehr intim. Die Betreiberin gab das Forum dann Jahre später an eine Nachfolgerin ab und diese ist heute in der rechtsextremen Szene. Was passiert jetzt mit den ganzen 20 Jahre alten Daten? Man lernt daraus ... Denn was einmal erhoben wurde, ist vorhanden und wird nicht und selten gelöscht. Und wer welche vorhandenen digitalisierten Daten in den nächsten Jahrzehnten verknüpft und wie wissen wir nicht.

Wenn Menschen unter Klarnamen schreiben müssen, kann das gerade bei jüngeren darum auch den Vorteil haben, dass sie etwas mehr aufpassen, z.B: mit Komasauffotos, die spätestens bei der ersten Anstellung kein positives Licht auf einen werfen lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Man lernt daraus ... Denn was einmal erhoben wurde, ist vorhanden und  wird nicht und selten gelöscht. Und wer welche vorhandenen  digitalisierten Daten in den nächsten Jahrzehnten verknüpft und wie  wissen wir nicht.


Und genau deswegen soll auch der Staat auch so wenig wie möglich über einen wissen.


> Wenn Menschen unter Klarnamen schreiben müssen, kann das gerade bei  jüngeren darum auch den Vorteil haben, dass sie etwas mehr aufpassen,  z.B: mit Komasauffotos, die spätestens bei der ersten Anstellung kein  positives Licht auf einen werfen lassen.


Dann wird jeder Müll ausgewertet.
Bedenke, dass das heute alles in Suchindizes vorhanden ist und in Minuten gefunden werden kann, von jedem der Google benutzen kann.
Dann ist für deinen Nachbar einsehbar was du hier postest.
Wird bestimmt lustig wenn diese Daten dann von rechten oder linken Schlägertrupps genutzt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen soll auch der Staat auch so wenig wie möglich über einen wissen.


Aha, Facebook gut, Staat böse?

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass der Staat,, insbesondere nach einer "Machtergreifung" durch Schurken, jederzeit die Daten der großen Interneranbieter bekommen wird. Das siehst Du am Beispiel China, wie die großen Firmen sofort einknicken. Wenn Du also Angst hast, nutze Facebook und Twitter nicht mit Anmeldung, denn die wissen jetzt schon genau, wer Du bist und wo Du wohnst, Dein Smartphone verrät alles über Dich, absolut alles. 

Das sind die Datensammelkraken, nicht unsere Polizei ....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aha, Facebook gut, Staat böse?
> 
> Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass der Staat,, insbesondere nach einer "Machtergreifung" durch Schurken, jederzeit die Daten der großen Interneranbieter bekommen wird. Das siehst Du am Beispiel China, wie die großen Firmen sofort einknicken. Wenn Du also Angst hast, nutze Facebook und Twitter nicht mit Anmeldung, denn die wissen jetzt schon genau, wer Du bist und wo Du wohnst, Dein Smartphone verrät alles über Dich, absolut alles.
> 
> Das sind die Datensammelkraken, nicht unsere Polizei ....



Ich traue keinem von beiden. Bei Facebook muss ich aber nicht mitmachen. Beim Staat leider schon. warum sollte ich dem Staat vertrauen?
Und nein, ich nutze kein Facebook und nutze auch kein Smartphone für private Dinge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und nein, ich nutze kein Facebook und nutze auch kein Smartphone für private Dinge.


Das ist für Strafverfolgungsbehörden aber sehr auffällig. Das ist Dir klar oder? Wer so ein Verhalten zeig,t ist heute in Beweispflicht, dass er nicht der Täter ist. Das solltest Du beachten. Siehe den Mörder vom Kasselener Regierungspräsidenten. Ein Indiz für seine Schuld war, dass er zum Tatzeitpunkt sein Telefon ausgemacht hat.

Soweit sind wir schon schon wieder, man nennt das auch Beweisumkehrung. Heute muss man seine Unschuld beweisen, weil es immer tausende mehr oder weniger willkürliche Indizien gibt. Die Klarnamenspflicht ändert daran wenig. Sie macht es je nach Ausführung nur gefährlich, weil über den Staat hinaus echte Spalter Deine Adresse bekommen können.

Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor, einer der üblichen rechtsradikalen Honks steht vor Deiner Tür, und das nur, weil Du so durch und durch verfassungstreu bist. Um die geht es, nicht um unsere grün-weißen Freunde. Die kommen eh nicht ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist für Strafverfolgungsbehörden aber sehr auffällig. Das ist Dir klar oder? Wer so ein Verhalten zeig,t ist heute in Beweispflicht, dass er nicht der Täter ist. Das solltest Du beachten. Siehe den Mörder vom Kasselener Regierungspräsidenten. Ein Indiz für seine Schuld war, dass er zum Tatzeitpunkt sein Telefon ausgemacht hat.
> 
> Soweit sind wir schon schon wieder, man nennt das auch Beweisumkehrung. Heute muss man seine Unschuld beweisen, weil es immer tausende mehr oder weniger willkürliche Indizien gibt. Die Klarnamenspflicht ändert daran wenig. Sie macht es je nach Ausführung nur gefährlich, weil über den Staat hinaus echte Spalter Deine Adresse bekommen können.
> 
> Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor, einer der üblichen rechtsradikalen Honks steht vor Deiner Tür, und das nur, weil Du so durch und durch verfassungstreu bist. Um die geht es, nicht um unsere grün-weißen Freunde. Die kommen eh nicht ...



Genau deshalb will ich nicht, dass der Staat so viele Daten sammelt. Die werden in wenigen Monaten im Internet zu verkaufen sein und irgendwann von irgendwem missbraucht. Oder halt von einer speziellen Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und nein, der Staat kann nicht jedes Verbrechen aufklären. Frage mal bei der Polizei nach, wie viele ungeklärte Fälle die so haben.



Aber natürlich kann der Staat das. Er muss nur den gesamten Ermittlerapparat auf das eine Verbrechen richten und dann wird das aufgeklärt.
Anhand der Vielzahl von Straftaten kann er das natürlich nicht. Er hat schlicht die Ressourcen dafür nicht.
Aber er könnte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kann der Staat das. Er muss nur den gesamten Ermittlerapparat auf das eine Verbrechen richten und dann wird das aufgeklärt.
> Anhand der Vielzahl von Straftaten kann er das natürlich nicht. Er hat schlicht die Ressourcen dafür nicht.
> Aber er könnte.



Geht aber bei vielen Dingen einfach nicht. Wenn jemand über Proxies im Ausland und dann noch über Tor irgendwo nen Post mit nem neuen Konto absetzt kann man das praktisch nicht verfolgen, denn man müsste alles weltweit überwachen. Geht also nicht. Die müssten dann jeden privat auf Schritt und Tritt überwachen. geht auch nicht realistisch. Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Geht aber bei vielen Dingen einfach nicht. Wenn jemand über Proxies im Ausland und dann noch über Tor irgendwo nen Post mit nem neuen Konto absetzt kann man das praktisch nicht verfolgen, denn man müsste alles weltweit überwachen. Geht also nicht. Die müssten dann jeden privat auf Schritt und Tritt überwachen. geht auch nicht realistisch. Ist auch gut so.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Denkst du echt, dass die NSA nur das kann, was der Snowden mal gesagt hat?
Die Chinesen sind viel weiter als die NSA, nur gibt es natürlich keine Wikileaks Aufzeichnungen darüber, weil kein Chinese was ausplaudert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Denkst du echt, dass die NSA nur das kann, was der Snowden mal gesagt hat?
> Die Chinesen sind viel weiter als die NSA, nur gibt es natürlich keine Wikileaks Aufzeichnungen darüber, weil kein Chinese was ausplaudert.


Alles können die auch nicht überwachen, vor allem nicht in allen Ländern. Wenn ich was gegen die USA sage mache ich das in chinesischen Foren.
Die werden sich nicht durch die USA überwachen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Alles können die auch nicht überwachen, vor allem nicht in allen Ländern. Wenn ich was gegen die USA sage mache ich das in chinesischen Foren.
> Die werden sich nicht durch die USA überwachen lassen.



Keine Sorge. Du kannst auch hier was gegen die USA sagen und brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, dass dich morgen schwarz gekleidete Herren in schlecht sitzenden Anzügen abholen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen sind viel weiter als die NSA, nur gibt es natürlich keine Wikileaks Aufzeichnungen darüber, weil kein Chinese was ausplaudert.


Viel weiter? Aber nicht technisch, oder?


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Genau deshalb will ich nicht, dass der Staat so viele Daten sammelt. Die werden in wenigen Monaten im Internet zu verkaufen sein und irgendwann von irgendwem missbraucht. Oder halt von einer speziellen Regierung.



Kiffst Du? Ernstgemeinte Frage.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



RyzA schrieb:


> Viel weiter? Aber nicht technisch, oder?



Sicher auch technisch. die Chinesen haben ja automatisch Zugang zu den Daten der heimischen Unternehmen.
Die müssen sich keine Hintertüren basteln wie die NSA.
Dazu kommt das nationale Bewertungssystem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



JePe schrieb:


> Kiffst Du? Ernstgemeinte Frage.



Nein, aber warum soll ich denn ausgerechnet dem Staat vertrauen?
Ich bin gerade gegenüber dem Staat extrem misstrauisch und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade gegenüber dem Staat extrem misstrauisch und das ist auch gut so.



Und warum?
Weil der Staat den Irrglaube verbreitet, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Weil der Staat den Irrglaube verbreitet, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist?


Nein, er will mich überwachen, die Politiker erzählen von Dingen, die die Bevölkerung verunsichern wollen usw.
Warum soll ich denen vertrauen?
Die Erde ist auch keine Kugel, sondern mehr so eine Art Apfel, denn die Pole sind eingedellt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wo erzählt die Politik von Dingen, die verunsichern?
Dass die Politik eine Menge erzählt, damit man sie weiterhin wählt, ist doch nichts Neues.
Man darf den Schmarrn halt nicht immer glauben.
Aber wir leben weiterhin in einem Rechtsstaat. 
Würde Tesla das neue Werk in China bauen, wäre es schon fertig.
Bei uns wird jetzt erst mal ein Baustopp erwirkt. Das geht dann seinen normalen Gang.
Ebenso könnte der Staat überall Windkraftanlagen hinsetzen. Macht er aber nicht. Weil Rechtsstaat.
Und überwacht wird man vom Staat auch nicht. Oder denkst du, dass Kameras in deiner Wohnung verbaut sind, von denen du nichts weißt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo erzählt die Politik von Dingen, die verunsichern?
> Dass die Politik eine Menge erzählt, damit man sie weiterhin wählt, ist doch nichts Neues.
> Man darf den Schmarrn halt nicht immer glauben.
> Aber wir leben weiterhin in einem Rechtsstaat.
> ...


Mir ist unbekannt in welcher Welt du lebst, aber zumindest bei uns wurden staatliche Überwachungskameras aufgestellt. Seehofer (und andere wohl auch) träumen davon, die tollen "smarten" Geräte zu Überwachungsmaßnahmen zu verwenden. Wenn da nicht alle Alarmglocken läuten weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 
Suche auch mal nach FinFisher.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ja, Kameras. Und?
Fühlst du dich beobachtet? Wieso?
Die Kameras überwachen ja nicht dich. Niemand verfolgt dich. Niemand hört dich ab. Niemand interessiert sich für dich.
Kameras schrecken auch keine Verbrecher ab, aber man kann sie nutzen um Verbrechen aufzuklären.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



> Fühlst du dich beobachtet? Wieso?
> Die Kameras überwachen ja nicht dich. Niemand verfolgt dich. Niemand hört dich ab. Niemand interessiert sich für dich.


Wie kommst du da drauf?
Die wollen am liebsten alles überwachen, irgendwann kann man das ja auswerten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wollen am liebsten alles überwachen, irgendwann kann man das ja auswerten.



Woher hast du die Informationen?
Aus sicherer Quelle eines Youtube Channel für Verschwörungen?
Und wer soll das auswerten? Die Polizei hat nicht mal eigene Server. Sie müssen Server von Amazon anmieten um Videos ihrer Bodycams speichern zu können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Informationen?
> Aus sicherer Quelle eines Youtube Channel für Verschwörungen?
> Und wer soll das auswerten? Die Polizei hat nicht mal eigene Server. Sie müssen Server von Amazon anmieten um Videos ihrer Bodycams speichern zu können.



Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass man gegenüber dem Staat misstrauisch sein muss. Hier will der auch immer mehr überwachen, Rechtsstaat hin oder her, Gesetze werden vom Parlament beschlossen und CDU und SPD sind für mehr Überwachung. Ergo kommen diese Gesetze durch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Natürlich und es ist nur eine Studie. Ich las zu dem Thema aber vor Jahren an vielen Stellen im Netz und es ging dabei auch um das Problem der "Einsicht". Die muss zuerst erfolgen. Dazu helfen natürlich auch Verurteilungen, ist aber nach einer Verurteilung den Betroffenen immer noch nicht klar, warum man eine Mitbürgerin nicht "Drecksfotze" nennen darf, führen solche Urteile mehr zur Staatsverdrossenheit.



Es führt aber auch zu Staatsverdrossenheit, wenn man mit ansehen muss, dass Leute öffentlich als "Drecksfotze" bezeichnet werden, ohne das der Staat etwas dagegen unternimmt. Hier würde ich klar sagen: Es ist nicht Ziel der Sache, dass Straftäter den Staat nett finden. Es wäre schön, wenn sie zu Einsicht gelangen, aber wenn nicht, dass ist Option b) eben, dass sie den Staat fürchten.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für jeden Telefonschluss muss man sich ausweisen. Warum also nicht auch für das
> "neue Telefon", denn heute telefoniert die Mehrheit mit Whatsup oder Skype. Im ersten
> Schritt werden also wie bisher Firmen per Gesetz dazu gebracht, ihre Kunden zu kennen.
> Das ist nichts neues und alles andere als "Überwachungsstaat". Und es ist ganz weit weg
> von komplettem entanonymisiertem Netz.



Es steigert extrem die Gefahr von fremden Datenzugriffen. Dein Provider nutzt deine Identität nur Betriebsintern, aber ein Account bei Facebook oder auch hier im Forum ist zwangsläufig Teil einer öffentlichen Serverinfrastruktur. Diesen nicht direkt mit persönlichen Daten zu verknüpfen ist ein wichtiger Schutzmechanismus, da man als Anwender keinerlei Möglichkeit zur Beurteilung der IT-Sicherheit der jeweiligen Plattform hat. Und viele Leute sind bei Dutzenden Online-Dienstleistern angemeldet, die alle keinen Bedarf an Kenntnis des Realnamens haben. Dies künstlich zu erzwingen würde einfach nur unnötig das Risiko von Datenmissbrauch erhöhen. Maximal würde ich eine Pseudonymisierung fordern, die die Rückverfolgung leichter macht, aber im Falle eines Datenlecks nur bei der Authentitätsverifizierung oder nur beim Dienst keine Rückschlüsse für Dritte erlaubt. Außerdem kann gehört bei sehr vielen Anbietern eine öffentliche Präsentation von Aussagen überhaupt nicht zum Geschäftsmodell. Skype und Whatsapp dienen der vertraulichen Kommunikation zwischen Leuten die sich kennen, hier hat der Staat kein Kontrollrecht. Das ist Intimsphäre. Nur Foren, Videoplattformen und öffentliche Profile in sozialen Netzwerken dienen der Massenkommunikation und bedürfen ggf. einer Rückverfolgung.



> Und hinterfrag die VPN Anbieter, was die von Dir speichern .... Das ist doch auch nur
> Schlangenöl .... Die CIA weiß, wer und warum VPN nutzt ...



VPN schützt nicht den Weg, sondern verschleiert die Quelle gegenüber dem Ziel. Da Geheimdienste immer als beobachtender Dritter/Mittelsmann(erin?) auftreten (es sei denn, du arbeitest für einen oder versuchst geraden den CIA zu hacken), hat das also nichts mit VPN zu tun. Dagegen kann TOR helfen, aber ggf. auch mehr auf dem Papier in der Realität. Aber VPNs schützen davor, dass z.B. Facebook weiß, wer da ihre Seite nutzt. (Natürlich nur in Kombination mit zahlreichen anderen Maßnahmen auf dem PC selbst)




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen unter Klarnamen schreiben müssen, kann das gerade bei jüngeren darum auch den Vorteil haben, dass sie etwas mehr aufpassen, z.B: mit Komasauffotos, die spätestens bei der ersten Anstellung kein positives Licht auf einen werfen lassen.



Bei Fotos ist selbst den dümmsten Teens klar, dass sie (oder andere) darauf erkennbar sind. Wer sowas trotzdem verbreitet, lässt sich auch nicht durch Klarnamen abschrecken. Das größte Problem, getaggte Fotos auf Facebook, lebt ja sogar explizit davon, dass Leute die Klarnamen eingeben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ergo ist sowas unmöglich zu verhindern, es verlagert sich nur in andere Foren in anderen Ländern bzw. das Tor-Netzwerk.



Dann muss wenigstens keiner mehr den nazischeiß lesen. 
Zumal auch in geschlossene Gruppen und im Darknet ermittelt werden kann, wie hochgenommene Marktplätze im Darknet belegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber VPNs schützen davor, dass z.B. Facebook weiß, wer da ihre Seite nutzt.



Tut es nicht, da man sich auf seinem Account einloggen muss. Dann ist sofort wieder eine eindeutige Zuordung da.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es steigert extrem die Gefahr von fremden Datenzugriffen. Dein Provider nutzt deine Identität nur Betriebsintern, aber ein Account bei Facebook oder auch hier im Forum ist zwangsläufig Teil einer öffentlichen Serverinfrastruktur. Diesen nicht direkt mit persönlichen Daten zu verknüpfen ist ein wichtiger Schutzmechanismus, da man als Anwender keinerlei Möglichkeit zur Beurteilung der IT-Sicherheit der jeweiligen Plattform hat. Und viele Leute sind bei Dutzenden Online-Dienstleistern angemeldet, die alle keinen Bedarf an Kenntnis des Realnamens haben. Dies künstlich zu erzwingen würde einfach nur unnötig das Risiko von Datenmissbrauch erhöhen. Maximal würde ich eine Pseudonymisierung fordern, die die Rückverfolgung leichter macht, aber im Falle eines Datenlecks nur bei der Authentitätsverifizierung oder nur beim Dienst keine Rückschlüsse für Dritte erlaubt. Außerdem kann gehört bei sehr vielen Anbietern eine öffentliche Präsentation von Aussagen überhaupt nicht zum Geschäftsmodell. Skype und Whatsapp dienen der vertraulichen Kommunikation zwischen Leuten die sich kennen, hier hat der Staat kein Kontrollrecht. Das ist Intimsphäre. Nur Foren, Videoplattformen und öffentliche Profile in sozialen Netzwerken dienen der Massenkommunikation und bedürfen ggf. einer Rückverfolgung.



Wobei ich doch dafür den Entwurf mit den pseudonymen Keys hatte. Damit wäre der Anbieter nicht auf einen Klarnamen angewiesen, die Sicherheitsbehörden könnten mit einem richterlichen Beschluss aber trotzdem den Account einer Person zuordnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann muss wenigstens keiner mehr den nazischeiß lesen.
> Zumal auch in geschlossene Gruppen und im Darknet ermittelt werden kann, wie hochgenommene Marktplätze im Darknet belegen.



Die wurden aber eher durch Funde von angebotenen Produkten ermittelt, weniger durch Sicherheitsprobleme in der Software.
Bisher ist mir kein Fall bekannt, indem ein Seiten durch Tor entdeckt wurde, immer haben die privat was gefunden.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Woher willst du das wissen?
Im Zweifel fallen die Ermittlungsmethoden unters Dienstgeheimnis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> Im Zweifel fallen die Ermittlungsmethoden unters Dienstgeheimnis.



Die hätten das sicher schon als völlig unsicher deklariert, wenn das so wäre. Zudem wäre es dann eine Leichtigkeit, auch andere Seiten offline zu nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Es ist immer eine Leichtigkeit. Im Zweifel zieht man einfach den Stecker vom Server oder lässt sich die Domain übertragen. 
Die Hürde ist das ganze rechtssicher zu machen.

Warum sollte man es als unsicher deklarieren. Ist doch so viel einfacher, wenn man alle Kriminellen in einem Topf hat.
Bitcoin nutzen die auch gerne, weil es als anonym angesehen wird, obwohl alle Transaktionen dauerhaft in der Blockchain landen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist immer eine Leichtigkeit. Im Zweifel zieht man einfach den Stecker vom Server oder lässt sich die Domain übertragen.
> Die Hürde ist das ganze rechtssicher zu machen.



Wie wäre es, wenn du dich mal mit den .onion-Domains befassen würdest?
Die musst du berechnen, hast du den Schlüssel, kannst du die nutzen, da gibt es nicht sowas wie die DENIC.


> Im Zweifel zieht man einfach den Stecker vom Server


Auch hier wieder: Du verstehst es nicht.
Das Tor-Netzwerk mit den hHdden-Services (und den .onion-Domainnamen) soll die echte öffentliche IP des Servers und damit auch dessen Standort verschleiern, da gibt es nicht "mal eben den Stecker ziehen". Bei Deutschaknd im Deep Web stand der Server in der Wohnung des Betreibers, deswegen konnte man den offline nehmen und die Schlüssel kopieren.
Wenn der an einem unbekannten Ort steht geht das nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Das dachten die hier auch:
Darknet: Bunker mit zweihundert Servern vom Netz genommen - ComputerBase


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Leider nur Presse-BlaBla ohne Informationen zur genauen Findung des Objekts. Zudem kann man auch da für Sicherheit sorgen, indem man alles verschlüsselt und unverschlüsseltes nur im RAM liegt. dann noch mit Notschaltern an der Wand versehen kann der Strom mit einem Händedruck abgestellt werden und alle unverschlüsselten Daten sind quasi futsch, denn der RAM ist flüchtig.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Es würde auch reichen keine Straften zu begehen. 
Schon sehr verdächtig, wie gut du dich damit auskennst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es würde auch reichen keine Straften zu begehen.
> Schon sehr verdächtig, wie gut du dich damit auskennst.


Das ist einfachste IT-Sicherheit und hat mit Straftaten nichts zu tun. Firmen z.B. wollen auch Daten nicht an Einbrecher weitergeben, die Server/Datenträger klauen. Daher Verschlüsselung.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Um es mal abzukürzen, nachdem das Forum gerade einen ausführlicheren Beitrag gefressen hat: Die Anonymität im TOR-Netzwerk funktioniert bezeichnenderweise auch dadurch, dass man sich auf flüchtige Kommunikation beschränkt. Sobald Accounts mit gespeicherten und somit nachvollziehbaren Daten und Verhalten ins Spiel kommen, ist man ungefähr so anonym, als ob man mit Hut und hochgezogenem Kragen in den Swingerclub geht und sich drinnen dann doch nackig macht - jeder, der ebenfalls in den Club reinkommt, wird mit der Zeit Identifikationsmerkmale ausmachen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die wurden aber eher durch Funde von angebotenen Produkten ermittelt, weniger durch Sicherheitsprobleme in der Software.
> Bisher ist mir kein Fall bekannt, indem ein Seiten durch Tor entdeckt wurde, immer haben die privat was gefunden.


Silk Road? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Aus Wikipedia


> Im Gegensatz zu früheren Razzien machten die Behördensprecher keine  Angaben darüber, wie die Anonymität der Verdächtigen gebrochen wurde.  Die Entwickler von Tor zeigten sich von der Aktion überrascht. Sie  stellten die Vermutung an, dass die abgeschalteten Plattformen womöglich  unsicher konfiguriert waren oder sich in der eingesetzten Software  möglicherweise Backdoors befanden. Hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass illegale Geschäfte im Internet zunehmend mit Bitcoins  als Zahlungsmittel abgewickelt werden, verwiesen die Entwickler auch  auf die Möglichkeit, über derartige Transaktionen Personen  zurückzuverfolgen.[SUP][61][/SUP][SUP][62][/SUP]


Ja, es könnte wirklich sein, dass es da Sicherheitsprobleme gab. Scheint aber nicht groß ausgenutzt zu werden (zu können).


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Sie werden es nur einfach nicht erzählen. 

Siehe: #Cryptoleaks: CIA und BND steckten jahrzehntelang hinter Verschluesselungsfirma | heise online


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

OLG Karlsruhe: Im Zweifel gegen Hass ermitteln | LTO.de


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/justiz/j/olg-karlsruhe-1ws28519-hass-kriminalitaet-volksverhetzung-gericht-zwingt-sta-ermittlungen-juden-israel/ schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Staatsanwälte bei Plakatslogans wie "Israel ist unser Unglück!" und "Wir hängen nicht nur Plakate!" noch eine straffreie Deutung für möglich halten, dürfen sie nicht von Ermittlungen absehen, so das OLG Karlsruhe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Tut es nicht, da man sich auf seinem Account einloggen muss. Dann ist sofort wieder eine eindeutige Zuordung da.



Ich bin jetzt einfach mal von passivem Konsum ohne einloggen oder von gezielt annonymen mit nur dafür und nur auf diesem Wege genutzten Account ausgegangen. Dass man die virtuelle Seite seiner realen Identität unmöglich online präsentieren kann, sollte klar sein.



> Wobei ich doch dafür den Entwurf mit den pseudonymen Keys hatte. Damit wäre der Anbieter nicht auf einen Klarnamen angewiesen, die Sicherheitsbehörden könnten mit einem richterlichen Beschluss aber trotzdem den Account einer Person zuordnen.



An welchem Punkt du die Pseudonymisierung durchführst, ist erstmal egal. Dieser Punkt an sich ist der große Knackpunkt, denn er kennt einer Seite deine reale Identität und muss andernseitig einen erheblichen Datenaustausch mit dem Internet, sogar explizit den schäbigsten Teilen davon, durchführen. Das hier irgendwann mal was schief läuft, ist sehr wahrscheinlich und durch diese starke Zentralisierung ist der Schaden dann riesig. Das gleiche gilt für gezielte Angriffe durch Mitarbeiter des Betreibers, der nun einmal ein riesiges Schild mit "lohnendes Ziel" um den Hals trägt. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, wie irgendwer dieses Konzept so sicher umsetzen könnte, dass ich mich dabei wohlfühlen würde. Reale Identität und öffentliche online-Aktivitäten oder auch ein Teil der privaten Online-Nutzung sollten physisch so gut nur irgend möglich getrennt bleiben.

Davon abgesehen: Rein technisch müssten die Anlagen letztlich beim Anbieter selbst stehen. Denn du brauchst eine sicher idenfizierbare Verbindung bis zum Pseudonymisierer und diese Identifizierung ihrerseits online zu einem externen Anbieter zu leiten, würden die Risiken für die Privatspäre extrem steigern.

Das einzige, was ich mir in dieser Richtung vorstellen könnte, wäre ein 3-Wege-System, bei dem eine offline-Zentralstelle eine ganze Reihe paariger Schlüssel sowohl dir als auch einem Verifizierungsdienst zur Verfügung stellt, mit denen du dann für einen Anbieter einen pseudonymen Code generieren kannst, dessen Gültigkeit dieser beim öffentlichen Dienst bestätigen lassen kann, ohne dass auf deinem System, beim Anbieter oder beim Verifizierer jemals Informationen über deine reale Person benötigt werden. Die Kommunikation mit der ausstellenden Instution könnte wiederum auf vergleichsweise sicherem Wege via Papier erfolgen, was auch den Missbrauch durch Mitarbeiter sehr schwer macht, die im Zweifelsfall die rückwirkende Zuordnung von Code und Person manuell vornehmen müssten.
Allerdings schützt dieser ganze Aufwand nicht nur vor Missbrauch, sondern auch vor einer bezahlbaren, bequemenen Implementation.


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wobei man die Verifizierung ja auch elektronisch per 2-Faktor gehen würde.
Als 2. Faktor könnte dann der Chip im Personalausweis diesen, dann hätte der wenigstens mal einen Nutzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die Verifizierung ja auch elektronisch per 2-Faktor gehen würde. Als 2. Faktor könnte dann der Chip im Personalausweis diesen, dann hätte der wenigstens mal einen Nutzen.


  Dann haben wir hier chinesische Zustände, der Staat kann in jeden Kram reinschauen. Ich werde da nicht mitmachen. Man kann dann auch auf ausländischen Servern diskutieren, ohne sich da zu verifizieren. Oder auch im Tor-Netzwerk.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die Verifizierung ja auch elektronisch per 2-Faktor gehen würde.
> Als 2. Faktor könnte dann der Chip im Personalausweis diesen, dann hätte der wenigstens mal einen Nutzen.



Mit zusätzlichen Faktoren wird es doch nur noch schwieriger, datensichere Pseudonomyität zu gewährleisten. Schließlich verdoppelst du damit die Zahl der Verbindungen Zwischen Nutzer, Angebot und Kontrollinstanz. Und für jede dieser Verbindungen brauchst eine Lösung, die fälschungssicher ist ohne rückverfolgbar zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wobei man in diesem Fall geschafft hat, den Täter zu ermitteln und Anklage erheben will. 
Kuenast-Schmaehungen im Internet: „Stueck Sch...“ - Bayerns Justiz will Beleidiger anklagen - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Der User aus Deggendorf hatte den Text unter seinem Klarnamen gepostet.

Edit:
Wobei die Frage ist, ob die Anklage nicht aufgrund psychischer Auffälligkeit  wegen Schuldunfähigeit eingestellt wird. 
Wenn man das Zitat googelt, landet man auf einem Facebook Account, bei dem alle möglichen Verschwörungstheorien warum derjenige das große Opfer ist verbreitet werden. Unter dem selben Klarnamen gibt es auch einen Account bei VK, wo konkret zu angeblichen Kinderschändern gepostet wird.
Fehlerhafte Rechtschreibung/Grammatik in dem Zitat ist auch in beiden Profilen auffällig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Wenn man das als Verteidigung gelten lässt, anstatt im Gegenteil die weiteren Taten auch zu Verfolgen, würde das aber ein verdammt schlechtes Licht auf Justiz und Gesellschaft werfen. Hier wurde eine Straftat begangen (wenn auch keine schwere) und das direkt aus dem von dir zitierten Hintergrund heraus. Wenn dieser zu Straftaten führende Hintergrund aber auch Strafunmündigkeit impliziert, dann müsste man Leute, die so etwas konsumieren ja durch die Bank als gefähliche Geisteskranke festnehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Kampf gegen Online-Beschimpfungen: Teilerfolg für Künast*

Ist halt die Frage. Zumindest irgendwelche Aufrufe zu Straftaten oder Vernichtungsphantasien hatte ich da nicht gefunden. 

Genaueres, sehen wir, wenn Anklage erhoben wird und der Vorname bekannt ist.
Dann wissen wir, ob Google einen da auf die richtige Fährte führt.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2020)

Nächster Erfolg.
Falsch zitiert: OLG Frankfurt gibt Kuenast Recht


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2022)

Voller Erfolg für Künast.

Nach einer Intervention des BVerfG werden nun alle streitigen Posts als strafbare Beleidigung gewertet.








						Voller Erfolg für Künast gegen Hass-Posts auf Facebook
					

Nach jahrelangem Streit gewinnt Grünen-Politikerin Künast vor dem Kammergericht. Beschimpfungen auf Facebook waren nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Voller Erfolg für Künast.
> 
> Nach einer Intervention des BVerfG werden nun alle streitigen Posts als strafbare Beleidigung gewertet.
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr schön für Frau Künast, es zeigt aber auch, was für ein Fehlgriff das NetzDG ist. Wenn Volljuristen an drei verschiedenen Gerichten 3 (in Worten drei) Jahre benötigen, um festzustellen, ob ein Beitrag noch erlaubte Meinung ist oder bereits strafbare Beleidigung, und dabei innerhalb von drei Jahren zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen, wie sollen dann bitte Netzwerkanbieter das ganze innerhalb von 24 Stunden (!!!) klären?

Der Staat hat sich hier billig seiner Aufgabe entzogen und die Verantwortung an die Netzwerkanbieter weitergereicht, die dann logischerweise mehr löschen, als nötig wäre, bloß um nicht in die Strafzahlungen zu geraten (die ja durch den Gesetzgeber bewusst bis zu 5 Mio. betragen).

Alles hier schön nachlesbar und genauso von verschiedenen Gruppen vorhergesagt:





__





						Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------

